# Siete Atei o Credenti?



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Un piccolo sondaggio dopo un breve scambio col mio amico [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]. Siamo atei, i motivi sono ovvi, magari dibatteremo più in seguito. Voi invece?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2015)

Credente. Magari lo faccio anch'io dopo il dibattito.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Giugno 2015)

nessuno dei due: preferisco definirmi agnostico


----------



## Efferosso (23 Giugno 2015)

Credente.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Ateo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Non ho risposto, probabilmente agnostico,
credo fermamente che esista qualcosa di trascendentale, ma che non saprei definire


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2015)

Credo ci sia qualcosa, ma non come ne parla la Chiesa. Ho una visione un po' lontana dai dogmi del Cristianesimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Agnostico, credo sia la posizione più logica dal momento che non sappiamo nulla. Atei e Credenti sono la stessa cosa dopotutto.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Agnostico, credo sia la posizione più logica dal momento che non sappiamo nulla. Atei e Credenti sono la stessa cosa dopotutto.



boom


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> boom



Beh in un certo senso sì, uno è convinto che esista mentre l'altro è convinto che non esista.


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Agnostico, credo sia la posizione più logica dal momento che non sappiamo nulla. Atei e Credenti sono la stessa cosa dopotutto.


Sei agnostico anche per tutte le altre religioni o superstizioni? Anche su quelle non sappiamo niente.
Ho sempre trovato ridicolo chi si dichiara agnostico verso il Dio e la religione che gli è stata insegnata, mentre esclude le altre e quelle del passato (tipo paganesimo).
Invece la probabilità che realmente esistono è la stessa.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Sei agnostico anche per tutte le altre religioni o superstizioni? Anche su quelle non sappiamo niente.
> Ho sempre trovato ridicolo chi si dichiara agnostico verso il Dio e la religione che gli è stata insegnata, mentre esclude le altre e quelle del passato (tipo paganesimo).
> Invece la probabilità che realmente esistono è la stessa.



Logico, vale per tutto.


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Logico, vale per tutto.


Quindi anche per le superstizioni mantieni una posizione di possibilismo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

Panteista naturalistico, in altre parole ateo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh in un certo senso sì, uno è convinto che esista mentre l'altro è convinto che non esista.



Concordo, credo che ambedue si impongono di auto convincersi, credo che certezze assolute non possa averle nessuna persona razionale,
non abbiamo nessuna prova, ma sappiamo con certezza scentifica che l'universo è molto più complesso di come lo percepiamo


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Quindi anche per le superstizioni mantieni una posizione di possibilismo?



Guarda non ci avevo mai pensato neanche in realtà, sulle superstizioni mi viene sempre da ridere però in effetti il discorso può essere lo stesso.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un piccolo sondaggio dopo un breve scambio col mio amico [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]. Siamo atei, i motivi sono ovvi, magari dibatteremo più in seguito. Voi invece?


Ateo.
Potrei quasi pensare che esista una sorta di entità superiore a noi, che non possiamo comprendere. Ma sostanzialmente non credo nell'esistenza di una divinità.


----------



## Snake (23 Giugno 2015)

credente


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh in un certo senso sì, uno è convinto che esista mentre l'altro è convinto che non esista.


Parallelo assurdo. 
Sarebbe come dire che chi crede e chi non crede a Babbo Natale, la Befana, il topolino del dentino, i marziani, i Gummi, sono sullo stesso piano. Uno è convinto che esistano, e l'altro no.

SPETTA A CHI CREDE L'ONERE DELLA PROVA!

Se uno crede in una cosa che non può razionalmente dimostrare, non può pretendere di essere sullo stesso piano di chi a quella cosa non crede.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Parallelo assurdo.
> Sarebbe come dire che chi crede e chi non crede a Babbo Natale, la Befana, il topolino del dentino, i marziani, i Gummi, sono sullo stesso piano. Uno è convinto che esistano, e l'altro no.
> 
> SPETTA A CHI CREDE L'ONERE DELLA PROVA!
> ...



Mm no, perchè è assodato che tutto che quello che hai scritto è stato creato dall'uomo per l'uomo.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm no, perchè è assodato che tutto che quello che hai scritto è stato creato dall'uomo per l'uomo.



Ammazza, e le religioni secondo te no? Anche dal punto di vista di un credente, tutte le altre religioni sono state create dall'uomo.


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm no, perchè è assodato che tutto che quello che hai scritto è stato creato dall'uomo per l'uomo.


Invece, un Dio, creatore di tutto l'Universo, che guarda caso ha creato l'uomo a sua immagine e somiglianza, secondo te chi l'ha creato?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ammazza, e le religioni secondo te no? Anche dal punto di vista di un credente, tutte le altre religioni sono state create dall'uomo.



Va bene, ma penso che la discussione si riferisse più apertamente a un'esistenza ultraterrena. Il concetto di Dio è diverso da quello di religione.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Invece, un Dio, creatore di tutto l'Universo, che guarda caso ha creato l'uomo a sua immagine e somiglianza, secondo te chi l'ha creato?



Risposto sopra.


----------



## Gas (23 Giugno 2015)

Ateo


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2015)

Credente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Giugno 2015)

Assolutamente credente.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Credente.


In cosa?
Chi crede in Dio deve stare molto attento a non scegliere quello sbagliato. Sarebbe controproducente.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma penso che la discussione si riferisse più apertamente a un'esistenza ultraterrena. Il concetto di Dio è diverso da quello di religione.



Non ho capito... dici di credere in un dio ma non in una religione ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Panteista naturalistico, in altre parole ateo.



Anch'io mi definisco così, ma non mi sembra una forma di ateismo, solo che non abbiamo una visione antropomorfa di Dio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Parallelo assurdo.
> Sarebbe come dire che chi crede e chi non crede a Babbo Natale, la Befana, il topolino del dentino, i marziani, i Gummi, sono sullo stesso piano. Uno è convinto che esistano, e l'altro no.
> 
> SPETTA A CHI CREDE L'ONERE DELLA PROVA!
> ...



Ti faccio unja domanda provocatoria, tu entreresti in una chiesa (vuota naturalmente, perciò non mettere in ballo l'educazione) e ti metteresti a bestemmiare tranquillamente? non avresti una qualche remora psicologica?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ateo.
> Potrei quasi pensare che esista una sorta di entità superiore a noi, che non possiamo comprendere. Ma sostanzialmente non credo nell'esistenza di una divinità.



Non è una contradizione?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho capito... dici di credere in un dio ma non in una religione ?



Sembra paradossale, ma in realtà è la posizione che hanno la maggior parte delle persone,
anche chi si professa cattolico per la maggior parte non segue i dettami di questa religione e manco ci crede,
per fare l'esempio più banale, quanti cattolici sono realmente convinti che l'omossesualità, oppure che il sesso fuori dall'intento della procreazione siano dei peccati?


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Giugno 2015)

io penso che una volta morti non possa finire tutto così, penso che ci sia qualcosa ma non è governato da un'entità superiore, non esiste un Dio, boh... mi piace pensare che una volta che sia finita questa vita terrena, ce ne sia una parallela, un "paradiso" ma non come viene descritto dalla Chiesa, penso che ci sia un'anima dentro di noi, in un certo senso credo più ai fantasmi che alla Chiesa  anzi alla Chiesa non credo per niente


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho capito... dici di credere in un dio ma non in una religione ?



In realtà mi riferivo al senso del topic, però comunque in generale c'è una differenza tra discutere sull'essere che ha inventato il mondo/l'universo/le zucchine e una religione con tutti i suoi dogmi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non è una contradizione?



Non sembrerebbe una contraddizione nel momento in cui, come hai detto prima, pensiamo a Dio solo come un essere antropomorfo.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non è una contradizione?


Può sembrare, ma non è così.
Potrei dire di essere agnostico, ma non mi ci vedo alla perfezione.
Sono disposto ad accettare l'idea che possa esistere una sorta di entità superiore, perché effettivamente non posso avere certezze. ma è un qualcosa che ritengo davvero improbabile, troppo improbabile, come il Milan di Inzaghi che vince lo scudetto 2014-15. 
Nel senso che la nostra vita e quello che consideriamo "realtà" potrebbe essere una specie di simulazione virtuale, creata da altri uomini con mezzi superiori, come noi facciamo con i videogiochi (creando realtà alternative ecc...) ma ad un livello superiore.
Ma, in fondo, credo che non esista nessuna divinità, spirito o quel che è.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti faccio unja domanda provocatoria, tu entreresti in una chiesa (vuota naturalmente, perciò non mettere in ballo l'educazione) e ti metteresti a bestemmiare tranquillamente? non avresti una qualche remora psicologica?



Intendi tipo un senso di timore? Io assolutamente no, queste paure di punizioni divine o il pensiero che qualche entità sorvegliasse quello che facevo le avevo da piccolo. Ovviamente erano timori e paure causate dall'educazione religiosa che più o meno intensamente purtroppo tutti ricevono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anch'io mi definisco così, ma non mi sembra una forma di ateismo, solo che non abbiamo una visione antropomorfa di Dio


Non solo non antropomorfa ma neanche pensante e senziente, il Dio inteso dalle religioni è praticamente assente, ecco perché è una forma di ateismo.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sembra paradossale, ma in realtà è la posizione che hanno la maggior parte delle persone,
> anche chi si professa cattolico per la maggior parte non segue i dettami di questa religione e manco ci crede,
> per fare l'esempio più banale, quanti cattolici sono realmente convinti che l'omossesualità, oppure che il sesso fuori dall'intento della procreazione siano dei peccati?


Questa è semplicemente l'evoluzione.
In fondo, i dettami del cattolicesimo si sono evoluti con il tempo. Che io sappia, tanti secoli fa ai sacerdoti non era proibito di avere rapporti sessuali, poi i capi hanno deciso che era il caso di "obbligare" la castità. 
Ho letto anche di gente convinta che inizialmente il Cristianesimo è nato come "setta" di seguaci di Gesù, che non veniva considerato come figlio di Dio, ma semplice profeta che poi è stato divinizzato nei secoli seguenti.
Tutto sommato la ritengo una cosa più che condivisibile, anche considerando che per gli islamici Gesù è considerato, appunto, un profeta.


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> In cosa?
> Chi crede in Dio deve stare molto attento a non scegliere quello sbagliato. Sarebbe controproducente.



booom...Non te la prendere ma mi sembra di leggere discorsi di un invasato cristiano all'opposto...da caccia alle streghe eh 
Agnostico...vivrò sempre con il dubbio.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Giugno 2015)

Quando realizzi che ogni teoria, fede, dogma, nazionalismo, sono solo illusioni. Il fatto stesso di capire la loro falsità, è un'espressione di intelligenza.﻿ (cit.)
Io so, non ho bisogno di credere (cit.)


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2015)

La sospensione del giudizio credo sia l'unica via in questo caso, non possiamo arrogarci del diritto di affermare un qualcosa che non può essere provato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2015)

Non esiste nulla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non solo non antropomorfa ma neanche pensante e senziente, il Dio inteso dalle religioni è praticamente assente, ecco perché è una forma di ateismo.



SI, ma in questo caso non sei un vero "panteista", il panteismo prevede una natura in qualche modo senziente, ovviamente non con pensieri "umani" ma che si autoregola in una qualche maniera che esula le conoscenze scientifiche.

In definitiva la natura sarebbe la reale essenza di "Dio"


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Giugno 2015)

Agnostico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Assolutamente credente.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, ma noi stiamo parlando di Dio, non di chi l'ha generato


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un piccolo sondaggio dopo un breve scambio col mio amico [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]. Siamo atei, i motivi sono ovvi, magari dibatteremo più in seguito. Voi invece?


Vedo che dal post precedente è partito il dibattito 
La domanda è un pò troppo secca. Credente ma in cosa? anche in un qualcosa di astratto o nel classico credo cattolico?
Se è quest'ultimo allora no. Sono cresciuto, come un pò tutti credo, in un ambiente cattolico ma nel tempo sono caduti (e stanno cadendo) diversi castelli. Poi la Chiesa come istituzione ha diciamo delle "caratteristiche" quantomeno discutibili (il discorso economico, la protezione/occultamento di fatti gravi come la pedofilia, i legami anche recenti con personaggi anche questi discutibili).

Però non mi sento neanche ateo. Tra l'altro l'ateo spesso viene bollato come totalmente sicuro in quello in cui crede, ovvero di non credere in niente. La mia idea non è consolidata, non è unica...è dentro un range di idee. Mi sento solo di escludere certe cose.

Prendendo alcune risposte del post, sono portato per una specie di panteismo/agnosticismo

Quindi no so che votare. Se mettevi 1)cattolico 2)ateo 3)altro, votavo altro a mani basse


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Vedo che dal post precedente è partito il dibattito
> La domanda è un pò troppo secca. Credente ma in cosa? anche in un qualcosa di astratto o nel classico credo cattolico?
> Se è quest'ultimo allora no. Sono cresciuto, come un pò tutti credo, in un ambiente cattolico ma nel tempo sono caduti (e stanno cadendo) diversi castelli. Poi la Chiesa come istituzione ha diciamo delle "caratteristiche" quantomeno discutibili (il discorso economico, la protezione/occultamento di fatti gravi come la pedofilia, i legami anche recenti con personaggi anche questi discutibili).
> 
> ...



Credo che questa opzione avrebbe avuto il 90% dei voti.  anche di chi tendenzialmente si professa cattolico


----------



## Aldo (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> In cosa?
> Chi crede in Dio deve stare molto attento a non scegliere quello sbagliato. Sarebbe controproducente.



Ti sbagli, Dio è uno solo cambia solo il modo di venerarlo, non importa di quale religione sei, alla fine Dio ti giudicherà per le tue azioni, io sono Cristiano cattolico perchè nato e cresciuto tra i cattolici. Comprendo chi crede in un'altra religione, è mio fratello ugualmente, non offenderò mai il suo Dio, quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (23 Giugno 2015)

Tutto ciò chi non capisco per me non esiste.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che questa opzione avrebbe avuto il 90% dei voti.  anche di chi tendenzialmente si professa cattolico


Mica niente, considerando che (mi pare) si dica che in Italia la % di cattolici sia ancora molto alta


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un piccolo sondaggio dopo un breve scambio col mio amico [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]. Siamo atei, i motivi sono ovvi, magari dibatteremo più in seguito. Voi invece?



La domanda più antica dell' umanità....

Che dire.. mi piacerebbe ci fosse un qualcosa dopo la morte e sopra di noi.. ma ho una mente piuttosto scientifica, se non vedo non credo, ed anche a rigor di logica come fa ad esserci qualcuno o qualcosa sopra di noi?

E chi avrebbe creato quel qualcuno o qualcosa? Esiste da sempre? cosa significa "da sempre" ? Tutto ha un inizio....

Io purtroppo propendo per il "polvere eravamo, polvere torneremo", purtroppo.


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, Dio è uno solo cambia solo il modo di venerarlo, non importa di quale religione sei, alla fine Dio ti giudicherà per le tue azioni, io sono Cristiano cattolico perchè nato e cresciuto tra i cattolici. *Comprendo chi crede in un'altra religione*, è mio fratello ugualmente, non offenderò mai il suo Dio, *quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono*.


Capisco benissimo le tue paure. 
Il solo fatto che ci sia chi non crede alla favoletta dell'aldilà e all'immortalità, mette ansia.
Era successo anche a me da piccolo. Davo del bugiardo a chi diceva che erano i genitori a portarci i doni a Natale.
Ma ormai siamo grandi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò chi non capisco per me non esiste.



Pertanto per te le donne non esistono?
o addirittura vuoi farci credere che le capisci


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, Dio è uno solo cambia solo il modo di venerarlo, non importa di quale religione sei, alla fine Dio ti giudicherà per le tue azioni, io sono Cristiano cattolico perchè nato e cresciuto tra i cattolici. Comprendo chi crede in un'altra religione, è mio fratello ugualmente, non offenderò mai il suo Dio, *quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono.*


Beh, ti posso assicurare che non è così. La vita va avanti comunque e allo stesso modo, anzi non hai l'ansia di doverti sentire giudicato in base a dogmi vecchi 2000 anni e agisci semplicemente in base ai valori morali che ritieni più giusti. Ti dirò, sono molto più "buonista" (come alcuni amano dire negli ultimi tempi) della maggior parte dei cattolici che ho incontrato.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, Dio è uno solo cambia solo il modo di venerarlo, non importa di quale religione sei, alla fine Dio ti giudicherà per le tue azioni, io sono Cristiano cattolico perchè nato e cresciuto tra i cattolici. Comprendo chi crede in un'altra religione, è mio fratello ugualmente, non offenderò mai il suo Dio, quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, *loro mentono*.



Addiritura


----------



## Miro (23 Giugno 2015)

Non credo nella religione cristiana ne in altre religioni.
Credo, se cosi si può definire, in un "qualcosa" che sta alla base e definisce il modo in cui funziona tutto il mondo osservabile; non so se mi sono spiegato bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SI, ma in questo caso *non sei un vero "panteista"*, il panteismo prevede una natura in qualche modo senziente, ovviamente non con pensieri "umani" ma che si autoregola in una qualche maniera che esula le conoscenze scientifiche.
> 
> In definitiva la natura sarebbe la reale essenza di "Dio"


Allora hai evidentemente tralasciato il secondo attributo: naturalistico, non a caso ho scritto panteista naturalistico e non soltanto panteista. In ogni caso non sono in disaccordo con quanto hai scritto, io parlo di natura non pensante e non senziente nella misura in cui non è come gli dei delle religioni classiche e cioè degli amministratori che osservano e giudicano la vita degli uomini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora hai evidentemente tralasciato il secondo attributo: naturalistico, non a caso ho scritto panteista naturalistico e non soltanto panteista. *In ogni caso non sono in disaccordo con quanto hai scritto, io parlo di natura non pensante e non senziente nella misura in cui non è come gli dei delle religioni classiche e cioè degli amministratori che osservano e giudicano la vita degli uomini*.



Si scusa, sei un discepolo di Spinoza 
io sono per un panteismo un po più "romantico"

scusa non avevo visto la seconda parte della risposta, sono allineato al tuo pensiero, anche se io in qualche maniera simpatizzo per concetti di trascendenza stile Zen o Buddista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si scusa, *sei un discepolo di Spinoza*
> io sono per un panteismo un po più "romantico"


Esattamente.


----------



## Carlo (23 Giugno 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non credo nella religione cristiana ne in altre religioni.
> Credo, se cosi si può definire, in un "qualcosa" che sta alla base e definisce il modo in cui funziona tutto il mondo osservabile; non so se mi sono spiegato bene.


Ti sei spiegato benissimo.
Diciamo che credi nella fisica, nella chimica, nella biologia, nella biochimica, nell'evoluzione e nella scienza in genere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si scusa, sei un discepolo di Spinoza
> io sono per un panteismo un po più "romantico"
> 
> scusa non avevo visto la seconda parte della risposta, sono allineato al tuo pensiero, anche se io in qualche maniera simpatizzo per concetti di trascendenza stile *Zen o Buddista*


Le accetto come filosofie di vita terrene, non credo nella loro trascendenza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ah teo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> Diciamo che credi nella fisica, nella chimica, nella biologia, nella biochimica, nell'evoluzione e nella scienza in genere.



è razionale, ma un po semplicistico, diciamo che la scienza è il sunto di quanto conosciamo o percepiamo,
ma gli scienziati sono i prima ad affermare che gran parte dell'universo ci è sconosciuto, anzi man mano che avanzano le conoscenze ci rendiamo conto di quanto ancora ci è ignoto.

Diciamo che oggi anche a livello scientifico non ride più nessuno per concetti tipo le multi dimensioni o gli universi paralleli (da cui potrebbe scaturire quello che noi concepiamo come paranormale), anche se naturalmente rimane tutto nel campo delle supposizioni (fantasiose).


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia 3 su 4 sono atei.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, Dio è uno solo cambia solo il modo di venerarlo, non importa di quale religione sei, alla fine Dio ti giudicherà per le tue azioni, io sono Cristiano cattolico perchè nato e cresciuto tra i cattolici. Comprendo chi crede in un'altra religione, è mio fratello ugualmente, non offenderò mai il suo Dio, *quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono*.


Perché dovrei mentire? Solo perché tu non riesci a comprendere il mio pensiero?


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è razionale, ma un po semplicistico, diciamo che la scienza è il sunto di quanto conosciamo o percepiamo,
> ma gli scienziati sono i prima ad affermare che gran parte dell'universo ci è sconosciuto, anzi man mano che avanzano le conoscenze ci rendiamo conto di quanto ancora ci è ignoto.



Hai ragione ma hai dimenticato solo 2 parole : "gran parte dell'universo ci è PER ORA sconosciuto"... e il fatto che non lo conosciamo ancora non vuole dire che ci sarebbe per forza un qualcosa di divino.


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono.



se lo domanda anche un ateo verso un credente.


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma hai dimenticato solo 2 parole : "gran parte dell'universo ci è PER ORA sconosciuto"... e il fatto che non lo conosciamo ancora non vuole dire che ci sarebbe per forza un qualcosa di divino.



ma mettere sullo stesso piano l universo/la fisica/la razionalità ecc e dio non ha senso...Sono su 2 piani totalmente diversi.
Se uno è credente crede in dio indipendentemente se l universo è finito o infinito.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> In cosa?
> Chi crede in Dio deve stare molto attento a non scegliere quello sbagliato. Sarebbe controproducente.


Non raccolgo la provocazione perché penso di essere abbastanza grande e maturo da lasciar perdere.

Credo nel Dio cristiano, in Gesù Cristo e tutta la combriccola (Madonna, Giovanni and friends)


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Ateo. Mi spiace molto sapere che non ci sarò più quando l'umanità troverà le risposte a tutte le domande e non ci sarà più bisogno di credere nell'ultraterreno.
E no,non sto mentendo


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (23 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pertanto per te le donne non esistono?
> o addirittura vuoi farci credere che le capisci



Sono il 4 mistero di Fatima. O questo o le origini di Berlusconi


----------



## Gekyn (23 Giugno 2015)

Sondaggio incompleto, manca Agnostico... Ed io lo sono


----------



## Aldo (23 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Perché dovrei mentire? Solo perché tu non riesci a comprendere il mio pensiero?



Tutte le persone hanno bisogno di credere in qualche cosa è nella natura umana. Tutti si domandano cosa c'è dopo la morte, anche se alcuni dicono il nulla, dentro se stessi non lo pensano realmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tutte le persone hanno bisogno di credere in qualche cosa è nella natura umana. Tutti si domandano cosa c'è dopo la morte, anche se alcuni dicono il nulla, dentro se stessi non lo pensano realmente.



Probabilmente il post più arrogante che ho mai letto 
Sono convinto al 100% che dopo la morte diventiamo cibo per vermi,punto. Dura realtà.


----------



## Aldo (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh, ti posso assicurare che non è così. La vita va avanti comunque e allo stesso modo, anzi non hai l'ansia di doverti sentire giudicato in base a dogmi vecchi 2000 anni e agisci semplicemente in base ai valori morali che ritieni più giusti. Ti dirò, sono molto più "buonista" (come alcuni amano dire negli ultimi tempi) della maggior parte dei cattolici che ho incontrato.



Non ho l'ansia di sentirmi giudicato. Sei una persona più buona della maggior parte dei cattolici non ha importanza, non dico che chi non crede non è buono. La vita può cambiare da un giorno all'altro, anche io quando ero più giovane non credevo, poi un'episodio mi ha fatto diventare credente. Io non ti dico che ti deve capitare qualcosa di brutto per credere in Dio. Ma se ti ritroverai in una situazione molto disperata, l'unica cosa che penserai sarà l'aiuto di Dio, anche se non sei credente. Quello che dico io è che nel profondo crediamo tutti.


----------



## Aldo (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il post più arrogante che ho mai letto
> Sono convinto al 100% che dopo la morte diventiamo cibo per vermi,punto. Dura realtà.



La tua realtà. Dimmi perchè viviamo è accetterò la tua realtà.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Giugno 2015)

Il risultato comunque era abbastanza prevedibile.

Per l'uomo, soprattutto nell'era in cui viviamo, è molto più semplice non credere che credere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Giugno 2015)

Ateo




Aldo ha scritto:


> La tua realtà. Dimmi perchè viviamo è accetterò la tua realtà.



Non esiste un perche. Perche vivono cani? Quale e il loro scopo? Biologicamente riprodursi e basta. Ecco, se uno vuole dare un scopo alla vita umana in fine e quello.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> quello che non comprendo sono le persone che dicono di non credere a nulla, loro mentono.



Grazie a Dio sono ateo.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tutte le persone hanno bisogno di credere in qualche cosa è nella natura umana. Tutti si domandano cosa c'è dopo la morte, anche se alcuni dicono il nulla, dentro se stessi non lo pensano realmente.


Mah, continuo a non capirti.
Io credo che dopo la morte non ci sia nulla, credo che anima e simili non esistano. Lo credo realmente, non vedo perché dovrei mentire.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non ho l'ansia di sentirmi giudicato. Sei una persona più buona della maggior parte dei cattolici non ha importanza, non dico che chi non crede non è buono. La vita può cambiare da un giorno all'altro, anche io quando ero più giovane non credevo, poi un'episodio mi ha fatto diventare credente. Io non ti dico che ti deve capitare qualcosa di brutto per credere in Dio. Ma se ti ritroverai in una situazione molto disperata, l'unica cosa che penserai sarà l'aiuto di Dio, anche se non sei credente. Quello che dico io è che nel profondo crediamo tutti.



Ok, ma ti rendi conto che mi stai dicendo che hai ritrovato la fede a causa di un episodio? Cioè sei diventato credente in un momento di disperazione o di fragilità, dunque con poca lucidità?
E' questa è una cosa che molti credenti hanno in comune: abbracciare la fede in momenti delicati. Non è un caso che la religione cattolica attecchisca soprattutto tra persone che, per un motivo o per un altro, si trovano in condizioni di disagio (povertà, malattia, eccetera.).

Sul "se ti ritroverai in una situazione molto disperata, l'unica cosa che penserai sarà l'aiuto di Dio" la risposta è più semplice del previsto: è insito nella natura umana, di fronte a problemi insormontabili che riteniamo troppo più grandi di noi, sperare/confidare più o meno istintivamente in qualcosa di più grande che possa salvarci da quel problema. Ma è appunto un bisogno umano, ma da qui a dire che tutti nel profondo siamo credenti non ci passa un mare, ma un oceano.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2015)

Credente


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe bello essere credenti, ma purtroppo sono più uomo di scienza che di fede. Dio è impossibile che esista soprattutto se inserito in parametri religiosi, uomo grande e barbuto che tutto sa e tutto comanda, se invece vediamo in Dio l'inizio di tutto allora questo ha senso d'esistere: Dio è la scintilla che ha fatto cominciare tutto. Purtroppo però la vita ultraterrena mi sembra un'altra cosa impossibile, è semplicemente il rifugio dell'essere umano che come mortale non accetta (mentalmente) il fatto che una volta morto ci sia il nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello essere credenti, ma purtroppo sono più uomo di scienza che di fede. Dio è impossibile che esista soprattutto se inserito in parametri religiosi, uomo grande e barbuto che tutto sa e tutto comanda, se invece vediamo in Dio l'inizio di tutto allora questo ha senso d'esistere: Dio è la scintilla che ha fatto cominciare tutto. Purtroppo però la vita ultraterrena mi sembra un'altra cosa impossibile, è semplicemente il rifugio dell'essere umano che come mortale non accetta (mentalmente) il fatto che una volta morto ci sia il nulla.



Il discorso che faccio io è:

- i primi uomini credevano in cose assurde: li sbeffeggiamo

- poi per vari millenni le persone sono state politeiste, e ora le sbeffeggiamo

- ora la maggior parte della popolazione mondiale crede in un unico Dio. 

La domanda è... verremo sbeffeggiati?


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il discorso che faccio io è:
> 
> - i primi uomini credevano in cose assurde: li sbeffeggiamo
> 
> ...




No, non penso, le religioni esisteranno sempre perché sono essenziali per vivere per la maggior parte delle persone e se ci pensi nell'ultimo secolo sono nate nuove religioni qui in occidente: partendo dalla new age fino a Scientology, nel bene o nel male le persone hanno cambiato religione, ma ne conservano una.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, Aldo è un "convertito", e c'hanno il cuore più convinto di un prete, che è un bene ;-) non è arroganza, è convinzione estrema (scusa la parola "estrema" Aldo, ma è per esprimere il concetto).

Personalmente, io non vorrei non ci fosse nulla. Io spero di non tornare ad essere polvere e terra e continuare il ciclo della vita.. però faccio fatica a credere. Ho bisogno di prove tangibili, e non ne ho, purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> No, non penso, le religioni esisteranno sempre perché sono essenziali per vivere per la maggior parte delle persone e se ci pensi nell'ultimo secolo sono nate nuove religioni qui in occidente: partendo dalla new age fino a Scientology, nel bene o nel male le persone hanno cambiato religione, ma ne conservano una.



Mah, dei ragazzi della mia generazione, andando ancora piu' avanti verso i più giovani, non conosco nessuno che creda o pratichi veramente in qualche religione.

Di questo passo credo che fra 50 anni, almeno in Europa, non esisterà più alcuna religione al di fuori dell' apparire e del denaro.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, dei ragazzi della mia generazione, andando ancora piu' avanti verso i più giovani, non conosco nessuno che creda o pratichi veramente in qualche religione.
> 
> Di questo passo credo che fra 50 anni, almeno in Europa, non esisterà più alcuna religione al di fuori dell' apparire e del denaro.




I giovani sono i più lontani dagli episodi spiacevoli e dalla morte per vecchiaia, solitamente cominciano a diventare più religiosi con il passare degli anni e con l'arrivo della paura. Poi fra l'altro anche io conosco pochi praticanti, ma tanti sono cristiani sia nella fede che nella morale, semplicmente la Chiesa deve capire come riattirarli, chiudo però pensando alla mia terra, la Puglia, dove la parte meno istruita della popolazione (la maggior parte) è religiosissima anche nei giovani... pensa a tutti quei personaggi che si tatuano rosari, Cristi e Madonne eh


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> I giovani sono i più lontani dagli episodi spiacevoli e dalla morte per vecchiaia, solitamente cominciano a diventare più religiosi con il passare degli anni e con l'arrivo della paura. Poi fra l'altro anche io conosco pochi praticanti, ma tanti sono cristiani sia nella fede che nella morale, semplicmente la Chiesa deve capire come riattirarli, chiudo però pensando alla mia terra, la Puglia, dove la parte meno istruita della popolazione (la maggior parte) è religiosissima anche nei giovani... pensa a tutti quei personaggi che si tatuano rosari, Cristi e Madonne eh



Io noto che ormai i genitori non mandano più nemmeno a messa i loro figli ogni Domenica.

Quando ero piccolo io (15 anni fa) guai a saltare la messa della Domenica.
E avvicinarsi a Dio quando ci si sta avvicinando alla morte, non è "credere", è essere paraculi.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io noto che ormai i genitori non mandano più nemmeno a messa i loro figli ogni Domenica.
> 
> Quando ero piccolo io (15 anni fa) guai a saltare la messa della Domenica.
> E avvicinarsi a Dio quando ci si sta avvicinando alla morte, non è "credere", è essere paraculi.



Mah io ti posso dire che sono andato a messa al massimo un paio di volte la domenica mattina, ma tanti compagni delle elementari ci andavano e penso che quella per i bambini sia ancora la messa più suffragata, ma non ne ho proprio idea non abitando più giù da quasi 10 anni e interessandomi davvero poco all'argomento.
Beh credere è un po' un paraculismo no?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Mah io ti posso dire che sono andato a messa al massimo un paio di volte la domenica mattina, ma tanti compagni delle elementari ci andavano e penso che quella per i bambini sia ancora la messa più suffragata, ma non ne ho proprio idea non abitando più giù da quasi 10 anni e interessandomi davvero poco all'argomento.
> Beh credere è un po' un paraculismo no?



mmmm... no, secondo me.

Anche perchè nel momento in cui credi ad un Dio Onnipotente e Onnisciente, sai che lui sa, che sei solo un paraculista!!


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2015)

Credo in quello che può essere dimostrato.
La religione cristiana non è altro che una derivazione di culti e religioni antiche.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io noto che ormai i genitori non mandano più nemmeno a messa i loro figli ogni Domenica.
> 
> *Quando ero piccolo io (15 anni fa) guai a saltare la messa della Domenica.*
> E avvicinarsi a Dio quando ci si sta avvicinando alla morte, non è "credere", è essere paraculi.



Questa secondo me è una delle vaccate più grandi della storia.Una cosa che non capirò mai.Che senso ha obbligare il figlio ad andare a Messa se esso non ci vuole andare?Che senso ha obbligarlo, se lui stesso è il primo a pensare che credere sia una cavolata?Obbligare una persona a fare una cosa non è un bel gesto!E' pura oppressione!Anche certi miei amici erano obbligati dai genitori ad andare a Messa,ci andavano sempre, ma solo perchè se non lo facevano erano azzi...Ora che son cresciuti non ci vanno manco a pagarli e dicono chiaramente che non credono.
Per me è un comportamento da persone ipocrite.

Ovviamente io ho esposto solo il mio pensiero, forse in maniera molto diretta, ma è chiaro che ognuno fa quel che vuole ed educa i propri figli come meglio crede.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questa secondo me è una delle vaccate più grandi della storia.Una cosa che non capirò mai.Che senso ha obbligare il figlio ad andare a Messa se esso non ci vuole andare?Che senso ha obbligarlo, se lui stesso è il primo a pensare che credere sia una cavolata?Obbligare una persona a fare una cosa non è un bel gesto!E' pura oppressione!Anche certi miei amici erano obbligati dai genitori ad andare a Messa,ci andavano sempre, ma solo perchè se non lo facevano erano azzi...Ora che son cresciuti non ci vanno manco a pagarli e dicono chiaramente che non credono.
> Per me è un comportamento da persone ipocrite.
> 
> Ovviamente io ho esposto solo il mio pensiero, forse in maniera molto diretta, ma è chiaro che ognuno fa quel che vuole ed educa i propri figli come meglio crede.



Guarda, invece questa è l' unica cosa su cui non sono d' accordo.

Secondo me l'*unica cosa utile della chiesa attuale*, son proprio catechismo e frequentazione ecclesiastica dei bambini.

Escludendo le varie eccezioni, è forse l' unica e più importante fase della vita in cui si possono insegnare bontà, onestà e tutti i principi sani della vita.


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questa secondo me è una delle vaccate più grandi della storia.Una cosa che non capirò mai.Che senso ha obbligare il figlio ad andare a Messa se esso non ci vuole andare?Che senso ha obbligarlo, se lui stesso è il primo a pensare che credere sia una cavolata?Obbligare una persona a fare una cosa non è un bel gesto!E' pura oppressione!Anche certi miei amici erano obbligati dai genitori ad andare a Messa,ci andavano sempre, ma solo perchè se non lo facevano erano azzi...Ora che son cresciuti non ci vanno manco a pagarli e dicono chiaramente che non credono.
> Per me è un comportamento da persone ipocrite.
> 
> Ovviamente io ho esposto solo il mio pensiero, forse in maniera molto diretta, ma è chiaro che ognuno fa quel che vuole ed educa i propri figli come meglio crede.



Giustamente nessuno deve essere forzato a fare cose, però potrei dire cosi. Per una famiglia cattolica praticante (magari non bigotta e/o integralista) l'andare a messa fa parte dell'educazione del figlio, e non si può certo negare che anche attraverso la chiesa passava l'educazione del buon cristiano, e sopratutto del buon cittadino. Oggi come oggi lo sfascio della società è, a mio parere, anche dovuto a questo, inoltre serviva la chiesa come centro di aggregazione, che si accompagnava alla scuola, alla famiglia e alle amicizie (che spesso nascevano proprio li in chiesa). Effettivamente da come ne parlano i genitori (non quelli nati nella seconda metà degli anni 70, ma prima) era come avere un ordine naturale delle cose.
Ad ogni modo ognuno è libero di credere e vedere e pensare come vuole, nessuno deve essere obbligato, tuttavia nessuno deve permettersi di fare sbeffeggio o dileggio delle religioni, tutte prese nella maniera corretta sono portatrici di ottimi valori e di pace. Allo stesso modo io l'ateismo lo considero come una vera religione e, peccando di presunzione, tra le peggio integraliste. Perchè se l'agnostico dice di non sapere la risposta, l'Ateo vuole a tutti costi forzarne una, che in teoria, essendo ateo appunto, non dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, invece questa è l' unica cosa su cui non sono d' accordo.
> 
> Secondo me l'*unica cosa utile della chiesa attuale*, son proprio catechismo e frequentazione ecclesiastica dei bambini.
> 
> Escludendo le varie eccezioni, è forse l' unica e più importante fase della vita in cui si possono insegnare bontà, onestà e tutti i principi sani della vita.



Assolutamente non d'accordo, l'istruzione morale di mio figlio non la lascerei nemmeno morto a un prete


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non d'accordo, l'istruzione morale di mio figlio non la lascerei nemmeno morto a un prete



Perchè sarai stato sfortunato, ma in mezzo ai preti, anzi soprattutto chi gli gira intorno, le donne casa e chiesa nemmeno sposate, i catechisti/catechiste, c'è davvero molta brava gente.

Poi forse vivo in una zona dove son tutti paesi che raramente superano i 6-7 mila abitanti, e forse la gente è più genuina.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, invece questa è l' unica cosa su cui non sono d' accordo.
> 
> Secondo me l'*unica cosa utile della chiesa attuale*, son proprio catechismo e frequentazione ecclesiastica dei bambini.
> 
> Escludendo le varie eccezioni, è forse l' unica e più importante fase della vita in cui si possono insegnare bontà, onestà e tutti i principi sani della vita.



Insegnare a un bambino la bontà e l'onestà a catechismo e come insegnargli a mangiare le verdure da McDonald


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Insegnare a un bambino la bontà e l'onestà a catechismo e come insegnargli a mangiare le verdure da McDonald



Non credo che il paragone sia minimamente calzante. Poi per carità se uno sa insegnare anche fuori dalla Chiesa i buon valori va bene, purché lo faccia. Oggi purtroppo si insegnano solo altri sbagliati valori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ok, ma ti rendi conto che mi stai dicendo che hai ritrovato la fede a causa di un episodio? Cioè sei diventato credente in un momento di disperazione o di fragilità, dunque con poca lucidità?



Tipo Paolo Brosio 

Ateo comunque.


----------



## pipporo (24 Giugno 2015)

non lo so


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè sarai stato sfortunato, ma in mezzo ai preti, anzi soprattutto chi gli gira intorno, le donne casa e chiesa nemmeno sposate, i catechisti/catechiste, c'è davvero molta brava gente.
> 
> Poi forse vivo in una zona dove son tutti paesi che raramente superano i 6-7 mila abitanti, e forse la gente è più genuina.



Sicuramente il contesto in cui sei cresciuto fa tanto della tua opinione, ma personalmente credo di essere una persona molto più generosa, buona e intelligente di tanti amici che frequentano o che hanno frequentato la Chiesa.

ps: al liceo avevo in classe tre ragazzi provenienti dal seminario... uno solo ne è rimasto (sui 7 che c'erano in tutto il liceo) e due dei miei tre compagni di classe sono diventati davvero comunisti (che per me a livello socio-economico è quanto più vicino alla parola di Cristo)


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, invece questa è l' unica cosa su cui non sono d' accordo.
> 
> Secondo me l'*unica cosa utile della chiesa attuale*, son proprio catechismo e frequentazione ecclesiastica dei bambini.
> 
> Escludendo le varie eccezioni, è forse l' unica e più importante fase della vita in cui si possono insegnare bontà, onestà e tutti i principi sani della vita.



Punti di vista.Io l'educazione di mio figlio non la lascerei a nessuno.Ci penso io a queste cose!Se io e mia moglie non saremo in grado di educare in maniera corretta nostro figlio,significa che forse non eravamo adatti a fare i genitori.Poi scusa Preti che non hanno nemmeno figli, sanno come vanno educati?Mha...Non dico che chi non abbia figli non sappia cosa sia l'educazione o cose simili, ma avere un figlio credo che sia un mondo con mille sfaccettature e un prete che vede un bambino per 1 ora al giorno, si perde le altre 23 ore di vita e di sfaccettature...Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire.Poi io non lascerei mai e poi mai mio figlio nelle mani di un prete.Ma come ho già detto più volte ognuno fa quel che vuole. 



danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Giustamente nessuno deve essere forzato a fare cose, però potrei dire cosi. Per una famiglia cattolica praticante (magari non bigotta e/o integralista) l'andare a messa fa parte dell'educazione del figlio, e non si può certo negare che anche attraverso la chiesa passava l'educazione del buon cristiano, e sopratutto del buon cittadino. Oggi come oggi lo sfascio della società è, a mio parere, anche dovuto a questo, inoltre serviva la chiesa come centro di aggregazione, che si accompagnava alla scuola, alla famiglia e alle amicizie (che spesso nascevano proprio li in chiesa). Effettivamente da come ne parlano i genitori (non quelli nati nella seconda metà degli anni 70, ma prima) era come avere un ordine naturale delle cose.
> Ad ogni modo ognuno è libero di credere e vedere e pensare come vuole, nessuno deve essere obbligato, tuttavia nessuno deve permettersi di fare sbeffeggio o dileggio delle religioni, tutte prese nella maniera corretta sono portatrici di ottimi valori e di pace. Allo stesso modo io l'ateismo lo considero come una vera religione e, peccando di presunzione, tra le peggio integraliste. Perchè se l'agnostico dice di non sapere la risposta, l'Ateo vuole a tutti costi forzarne una, che in teoria, essendo ateo appunto, non dovrebbe fare.



Lo sai vero che anni fa, prima degli anni 70 molte persone andavano a messa solo perchè se non lo facevano erano viste in malo modo nel paese?Sono cose che mi ha raccontato mio padre eh, non pincopallino!Quindi in questo caso la gente ci andava non per pura fede, ma per un tornaconto personale.Questa non è affatto una bella cosa.E' una cosa che in parte ho vissuto pure io nel mio paese, perchè quando ero più piccolo molte mamme mi guardavano e giudicavano in malo modo solo perchè non andavo in Chiesa.E io senza peli sulla lingua dico che per me queste persone non solo sono tristissime, mi fanno molta pena.Non sono mai stato in Chiesa, non sono battezzato (l'unico della mia famiglia a non esserlo) non ho fatto la prima confessione, la comunione, la cresima e tutte quelle cose li, eppure di amici ne ho molti.E' chiaro che frequentando spesso un posto si ha l'occasione di fare amicizie nuove.Frequentando la Chiesa a meno che tu non sia asociale, qualche amicizia nuova te la fai, ma questo vale per tutti i posti, non solo per la Chiesa. L'educazione te la devono dare i genitori!Io stesso sono ateo, ma non penso d'essere maleducato.Conosco altri Atei che sono persone fantastiche, lo stesso vale per i credenti eh.Ci sono persone di m. tra gli atei e tra i credenti, come lo stesso vale per le belle persone.
Hai generalizzato sugli Atei.Io mene frego di quello che pensa la gente. Io baso il mio pensiero sui fatti, su qualcosa di razionale, di esistente di spiegabile in maniera scientifica. Per me Dio e Satana non esistono. PER ME, appunto. E' il mio pensiero non lo impongo a nessuno.Ti dà fastidio (parlo in generale, non di te) fatti tuoi, non è un problema mio.
Comunque come ti ho già detto hai generalizzato sugli atei dicendo che "tutti vogliono forzare una teoria" Non è affatto cosi!E' come se io ti dicessi che tutti i credenti sono poveri stupidi, ignoranti e bigotti.Lo sappiamo tutti che non è cosi, quindi non capisco queste generalizzazioni.


----------



## Bioware (24 Giugno 2015)

Discorso lungo e che tocca molti punti. Trovo eloquente che nella religione cattolica ci sia il culto dei santi ad esempio, che di fatto altro non è se non una rivisitazione del politeismo. L'uomo non ha bisogno di credere solo per paura, ma anche per mancanza di autostima e arroganza. Se io offendo dio, offendo anche chi crede in lui. Questo perché Dio in realtà non è visto come Dio ma come elevazione di noi stessi, questi sono concetti dimostrati a livello prettamente sociologico. 
Altre religioni, come lo shintoismo, hanno i Kami, i nativi americani condividevano curiosamente molti principi di stampo induista, senza mai esser entrati a contatto con quella cultura. 

C'è stato un tempo in cui credevo, schiavo di me stesso e della mia arroganza. Ora quel tempo è passato. Ci son tanti motivi per creder o meno, ognuno dovrebbe esser libero di pensarla come vuole senza voler catechizzare altri. Mettere a conoscenza qualcuno di una certa filosofia è giusto, obbligarlo ad aderirvi manipolandolo, no.


----------



## James Watson (24 Giugno 2015)

Credente. Fortemente.


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Giugno 2015)

Ateo


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Punti di vista.Io l'educazione di mio figlio non la lascerei a nessuno.Ci penso io a queste cose!Se io e mia moglie non saremo in grado di educare in maniera corretta nostro figlio,significa che forse non eravamo adatti a fare i genitori.Poi scusa Preti che non hanno nemmeno figli, sanno come vanno educati?Mha...Non dico che chi non abbia figli non sappia cosa sia l'educazione o cose simili, ma avere un figlio credo che sia un mondo con mille sfaccettature e un prete che vede un bambino per 1 ora al giorno, si perde le altre 23 ore di vita e di sfaccettature...Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire.Poi io non lascerei mai e poi mai mio figlio nelle mani di un prete.Ma come ho già detto più volte ognuno fa quel che vuole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che non ti ho mica attaccato eh. Non vittimizzarti da solo. Non ho generalizzato, non ho detto nulla di che, ho detto pure che pecco di presunzione in una mia affermazione e non ti ho detto devi credere o meno. Tu sei libero di dire quello che vuoi. Non so cosa abbia detto o meno tuo padre, non mi interessa la tua intelligenza o stupidità. Me ne frega se io ti possa fare pena o meno, o chiunque frequenti la chiesa ti faccia pena. Non hai fatto la comunione, battesimo etc etc hai scelto così va bene. 

Hai capito male e solo quello che volevi dal discorso, ad ogni modo ti consiglio di rileggerlo, in questo modo capiresti meglio ciò che ho scritto. 

Era naturale negli anni passati andare a messa (anche perchè se nel paesello di 4000 anime se non ci andavi eri visto come satanico), ma era la chiesa, la parrocchia, l'oratorio un luogo di aggregazione che oggi è sostituito da altri luoghi (era un po come il circolo del partito eh). 

Ho generalizzato sugli atei, non sugli agnostici perchè la maggioranza meno una manciata vogliono forzare l'ateismo collettivo(come una loro evangelizzazione). Non ho detto che tu sei uno che vuole andare a fare sbattezzare gli altri, cavolo mi interessa, basta che fai una vita sana onesta e per me va benissimo. Per la tua anima/coscienza pensi te.

Se hai subito le malelingue mi spiace per te, sicuramente comunque sarai una persona migliore perchè non si deve giudicare mai, e mai essere giudicati.

Sul tuo quote precedente. Giustissimo che tu educhi tuo figlio, ma mica sei il suo unico educatore. Tuo figlio viene (verrà) influenzato da te da sua madre, dagli educatori scolastici, dall'esperienza. Mica l'educazione del prete e solo per come figliare o altro, o come vivere la vita. Non ci sarà il prete ci sarà un altro educatore per tuo figlio, e potrà magari essere omosessuale o etero o buddista o ebreo, preparato o meno. Voglio peccare di nuovo di presunzione dicendoti: non sarai mai tu l'unico educatore di tuo figlio, non avrai mai tuo figlio H 24, sicuramente lo conoscerai meglio degli altri, ma non sarai l'unico suo educatore nella vita.


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

Innanzitutto chiedo venia a tutti per la pochezza della domanda antecedente a tutto questo. Anche se dovrebbe far riflettere come una semplice domanda possa scatenare quanto stiamo leggendo adesso. Ciò detto, il mio quesito si basava su un fronte puramente *religioso* e quindi si relazionava ad un Dio facente parte della stessa e non come starter della nostra formazione biologica. 

Il risultato, comunque, non è affatto una sorpresa vista la generazione in cui viviamo oggi. Il mio ateismo è netto e tagliente verso ogni forma di religione, i cui testi scritti ritengo opere poetiche e romantiche, seppur in determinati passaggi vi sia del fiabesco e dell'esoterico. Ma nulla più. Materiali scritti dall'uomo, che da sempre deve fare i conti con ciò che non si spiega e con una solitudine vivente e pressante nel suo io interiore. Trovo, con tutto il rispetto possibile, alquanto difficile credere in un Dio artefice, quanto lo trovo credere in un Dio bonario che chiede cieca obbedienza e venerazione. Un Dio, che se andiamo a rivangare i pezzi chiave dell'antico testamento, si presenta come minaccioso, punitivo, egoista. Formato da una violenza forse senza eguali. Responsabile di cataclismi, morti, sciagure. Un bel paradosso, come lo è l'umanità stessa. Senza contare l'ilare scenario secondo quando qualcosa va male sia colpa dell'uomo mentre quando qualcosa va bene i meriti del divino siano innumerevoli. Come per un operazione riuscita... ''Un miracolo! Ringrazia Dio che sia vivo!''. E magari invece i meriti sono di un chirurgo che per anni ha gettato sudore e tempo su dei banchi universitari, con dei libri davanti, in dei laboratori, a dei corsi... 

Quanto ai discorsi più possibilisti e al ramo agnostico, che io ho omesso per sfociare in posizioni più nette e meno diplomatiche, ritengo che sia esageratamente stupido fornire sé stessi di convinzioni astratte. Anch'io, in quanto ateo, devo affrontare le mie domande. Anch'io devo chiedermi cosa abbia dato origine a tutto questo. Pur essendo un fermo sostenitore della scienza, talvolta è impossibile non andare oltre. E dunque, da qui forse il discorso di [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] assume un senso. Le sue parole sono state dure. ''Gli atei mentono sapendo di mentire''. Ma parafrasando le stesse privi di rancore e alcuna remora, io ne colgo il senso, perché è un meccanismo chiave, subdolo se vogliamo, ma esistente. Un essere umano privo di dubbio non può essere definito razionale. E per quanto atei, talvolta, bisogna dubitare. Mi sento più aperto ad un concetto di Dio meramente biologico e scientifico; un Dio come processo d'inizio, come fenomeno scientifico. Ma aborro le teorie secondo le quali sia un'entità astratta che tutto vede e tutto controlla. 

In ogni caso chi crede e chi non crede non possono essere messi sullo stesso piano, come è già stato detto. Ad ogni modo Dio non è altro che un concetto dall'incredibile potenza, risonanza e intriso di una catarsi che può portare oltre qualunque visione. Tuttavia questo Topic è prova di come esso, la sua esistenza o la sua semplice menzione sia indice di contrapposizione, veemenza, rancore e, se vogliamo, odio. Se nel mondo non fossero mai esistite le religioni, forse ci sarebbero state meno divisioni, ma senza dubbio più solitudine.

Detto questo, resto delle mie posizioni ed invito tutti a non accanirsi sulle proprie, sfociando nello scherno verbale. Io rispetto ognuno di voi, qualunque sia la vostra credenza, qualunque sia la vostra filosofia di pensiero. Siete esseri umani con una mente, una razionalità e, probabilmente, un'anima. Ed in quanto tali io vi rispetto. Provare a scavalcare l'altro solo per il concetto di Dio è tremendamente puerile.


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Giugno 2015)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Discorso lungo e che tocca molti punti. Trovo eloquente che nella religione cattolica ci sia il culto dei santi ad esempio, che di fatto altro non è se non una rivisitazione del politeismo. L'uomo non ha bisogno di credere solo per paura, ma anche per mancanza di autostima e arroganza. Se io offendo dio, offendo anche chi crede in lui. Questo perché Dio in realtà non è visto come Dio ma come elevazione di noi stessi, questi sono concetti dimostrati a livello prettamente sociologico.
> Altre religioni, come lo shintoismo, hanno i Kami, i nativi americani condividevano curiosamente molti principi di stampo induista, senza mai esser entrati a contatto con quella cultura.
> 
> C'è stato un tempo in cui credevo, schiavo di me stesso e della mia arroganza. Ora quel tempo è passato. Ci son tanti motivi per creder o meno, ognuno dovrebbe esser libero di pensarla come vuole senza voler catechizzare altri. Mettere a conoscenza qualcuno di una certa filosofia è giusto, obbligarlo ad aderirvi manipolandolo, no.



Il culto dei santi è quello che mi fa storcere il naso sinceramente, trovo molto più utile il culto della dottrina. Trovo molto affascinanti gli scritti dei cosidetti "dottori della chiesa" che riescono ad avere una magnifica filosofia per quanto riguarda la vita, tralasciando la religione. 
Poi ovviamente il credere o meno è legittimato. Chi vuole crede e non deve forzare la propria religione sugli altri e viceversa. Moltissimi non credenti spesso prendono spunto dalle massime "bibliche" e religiose per esprimere concetti bellissimi ed affascinanti dal punto di vista morale e filosofico.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (24 Giugno 2015)

Ateo


----------



## Atletico Maniero (24 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Parallelo assurdo.
> Sarebbe come dire che chi crede e chi non crede a Babbo Natale, la Befana, il topolino del dentino, i marziani, i Gummi, sono sullo stesso piano. Uno è convinto che esistano, e l'altro no.
> 
> SPETTA A CHI CREDE L'ONERE DELLA PROVA!
> ...


Ho letto solo adesso questo messaggio. Se potessi stringerti la mano lo farei all'istante. Verità assoluta.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Giugno 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non ti ho mica attaccato eh. Non vittimizzarti da solo. Non ho generalizzato, non ho detto nulla di che, ho detto pure che pecco di presunzione in una mia affermazione e non ti ho detto devi credere o meno. Tu sei libero di dire quello che vuoi. Non so cosa abbia detto o meno tuo padre, non mi interessa la tua intelligenza o stupidità. Me ne frega se io ti possa fare pena o meno, o chiunque frequenti la chiesa ti faccia pena. Non hai fatto la comunione, battesimo etc etc hai scelto così va bene.
> 
> Hai capito male e solo quello che volevi dal discorso, ad ogni modo ti consiglio di rileggerlo, in questo modo capiresti meglio ciò che ho scritto.
> 
> ...



Forse sei tu che non hai capito il mio messaggio, oppure non ci siamo capiti entrambi, non lo so.So benissimo che non mi hai attaccato, come io non ho attaccato te.Ho parlato di me, riportando le mie esperienze in generale perchè sono cose che ho visto coi miei occhi, tutto qua.Ma chi si vittimizza?Vittima di cosa?Di qualche credente?Mha......Hai generalizzato sugli Atei e io l'ho scritto che hai generalizzato solo in quel frangente, pensavo l'avessi capito, ma forse mi sono spiegato male.Chi ha detto che tu mi fai pena?A me fanno pena le persone che ti giudicano "cattivo o buono" solo in base ai posti che frequenti.Per me è roba da dementi questa.Attenzione questo vale per i credenti, come per gli Atei e gli agnostici! Una persona va conosciuta prima d'esser giudicata, a prescindere dai posti che frequenta.Io la vedo cosi, poi ognuno faccia quel che vuole.Si infatti hai detto una cosa giusta!La Chiesa era un luogo di ritrovo, diciamo cosi, quindi concorderai con me che parte della gente ci andava non per pura fede, ma solo per comodità.Quindi in parte la Chiesa ha sempre avuto una comunità di approfittatori che frequentavano quel posto per un tornaconto personale, non perchè volevano veramente pregare Dio.Se non lo facevano erano visti male, e anche perchè vedevano quel posto come un buon ritrovo.Bella cosa dico io!
Esser giudicato male solo perchè non si andava in Chiesa la reputi una cosa positiva?Io no!Di questo ha colpa la Chiesa.Perchè sono i preti e la Chiesa i primi a dire che se non credi in Dio sei una brutta persona.Sono loro i primi che seminano odio e astio tra credenti e non credenti e questo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, non me lo invento io.
Ho subito malelingue come tutti nella vita, non sono una vittima.A me non frega niente delle persone che mi giudicano male per motivi superficiali. Io di base rispetto TUTTI. Credenti,Atei e Agnostici. Ognuno per me può fare quel che vuole.

Non sarò l'unico educatore di mio figlio, ma sarò il 90% della sua educazione.L'educazione gliela insegnerò per forza di cose io insieme a mia moglie, se un giorno mi sposerò e avrò un figlio.La scuola, il catechismo, la Chiesa etc. Influenzano fino ad un quarto a mezzogiorno. Io farò quello che hanno fatto i miei genitori con me. Mi hanno lasciato libero di scegliere il mio cammino DA SOLO. I miei genitori (credenti non praticanti) mi hanno spiegato perchè non mi hanno battezzato.Mi hanno semplicemente detto che volevano che fossi io a scegliere per me, che quando sarei cresciuto sarei stato in grado di scegliere da solo la mia strada, che non era giusto che loro mi imponessero le loro idee. Io non smetterò mai di ringraziarli perchè son cresciuto libero e non oppresso a differenza di molti miei amici. Ripeto per l'ennesima volta che ognuno fa quel che vuole. Aggiungo anche che questo mio post non è un attacco nei tuoi confronti!Ti ho risposto su alcuni punti, ma su altri ho solamente parlato in generale.

Ritornando più specificatamente nel topic: Dio per me non esiste. Io non l'ho mai visto, nessuno sa dare prove concrete della sua esistenza, quindi per me i conti sono fatti.I credenti amano rispondere a questa affermazione dicendo "Eh ma l'aria non la vedi, ma sai che c'è" Ci sono prove scientifiche della presenza dell'aria, dell'ossigeno a differenza dell'esistenza di questo fantomatico Dio che non si fa vedere da 2015 anni.....Chissà perchè poi.
Le domande me le pongo, come è giusto che sia, ma proprio non riesco a credere in un Dio.Una persona mi potrà anche dire "Eh ma allora chi ha creato tutto questo?" Io potrei rispondere in mille modi diversi, tirando in ballo la scienza e via dicendo, ma amo rispondere in questo modo: "Allora chi ha creato Dio?" Questa domanda è tosta e nessun credente è in grado di rispondere in maniera credibile...


----------



## cris (24 Giugno 2015)

non penso esista alcuna divinita. purtroppo a troppi piace crederlo per la speranza che dopo la morte non vi sia un inconsapevole buio perenne.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Parallelo assurdo.
> Sarebbe come dire che chi crede e chi non crede a Babbo Natale, la Befana, il topolino del dentino, i marziani, i Gummi, sono sullo stesso piano. Uno è convinto che esistano, e l'altro no.
> 
> SPETTA A CHI CREDE L'ONERE DELLA PROVA!
> ...



A livello logico non è così.

X Non esiste 

X Esiste

Sono due proposizioni che hanno bisogno di una dimostrazione per risultare valide.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A livello logico non è così.
> 
> X Non esiste
> 
> ...



.

Poi quello della presunzione d'inesistenza è un artificio che viene usato per dirimere le questioni tra gli esseri umani, però non vale dal punto di vista gnoseologico.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che le religioni siano una forma d'ignoranza e chi le professa abusi sull'ignoranza altrui.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Per chi fosse interessato posto un'intervista del 2007 di Augias ad Odifreddi quando uscì uno dei suoi libri, "perchè non possiamo essere cristiani (e meno che mai cattolici)".

Al di là dell'essere o meno d'accordo, trovo che il video sia molto interessante. Sempre al di là delle opinioni, ascoltare Odifreddi è un piacere


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A livello logico non è così.
> 
> X Non esiste
> 
> ...



A livello logico è impossibile dimostrare l'inesistenza di ogni cosa


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A livello logico non è così.
> 
> X Non esiste
> 
> ...


Ricordo che nel vecchio forum, nel circolino del gran caxxaro, ad un certo punto venne fuori una barzelletta che riguardava Dio e gli unicorni. Questo tuo messaggio me lo ha fatto tornare in mente. Esistono gli unicorni?


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Se credere significa credere in qualcosa che ci sia qualcosa di più alla mera vita attuale e del fatto che noi siamo l'evoluzione delle scimmie allora sono credente.

Anche perché la storia che la vita sia stata creata nell'universo da un big bang o simili è probabile come quella di dio che creo l'universo in sette giorni.

Le risposte alle domande: Da dove veniamo? Che cos'è l'amore? Che cosa è la vita? Cosa succede dopo la morte? Per me devono per forza arrivare da una "religione" o comunque arrivare da uno sfondo spirituale.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Se credere significa credere in qualcosa che ci sia qualcosa di più alla mera vita attuale e del fatto c*he noi siamo l'evoluzione delle scimmie* allora sono credente.
> 
> Anche perché la storia che la vita sia stata creata nell'universo da un big bang o simili è probabile come quella di dio che creo l'universo in sette giorni.
> 
> Le risposte alle domande: Da dove veniamo? Che cos'è l'amore? Che cosa è la vita? Cosa succede dopo la morte? Per me devono per forza arrivare da una "religione" o comunque arrivare da uno sfondo spirituale.



Quindi rinneghi l'evoluzionismo e per te siamo nati con Adamo ed Eva e la costola, eccetera?


----------



## Efferosso (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A livello logico è impossibile dimostrare l'inesistenza di ogni cosa



Al pari del fatto che a livello logico è impossibile dimostrare l'esistenza di ogni cosa.
Il che è un macigno mica da ridere per chi parte dal presupposto che non esiste nulla che sfugga alla logica.


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi rinneghi l'evoluzionismo e per te siamo nati con Adamo ed Eva e la costola, eccetera?



Penso che ci sia qualcosa di più molto di più rispetto all'evoluzionismo che è da cercare in ambito spirituale.

Da dove arriva la vita? Da atomi che per caso si sono evoluti ed ora dopo miliardi di anni sul pianeta terra per caso è arrivato l'uomo?

Uno nasce e grazie all'evoluzione ha sentimenti?


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Penso che ci sia qualcosa di più molto di più rispetto all'evoluzionismo che è da cercare in ambito spirituale.
> 
> Da dove arriva la vita? Da atomi che per caso si sono evoluti ed ora dopo miliardi di anni sul pianeta terra per caso è arrivato l'uomo?
> 
> Uno nasce e grazie all'evoluzione ha sentimenti?


I sentimenti potrebbero essere benissimo parte dell'evoluzione, sì. Le prime forme di vita sono batteri unicellulari, che non provano sentimenti ne altro. Grazie all'evoluzione si arriva ad esseri viventi più complessi.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per chi fosse interessato posto un'intervista del 2007 di Augias ad Odifreddi quando uscì uno dei suoi libri, "perchè non possiamo essere cristiani (e meno che mai cattolici)".
> 
> Al di là dell'essere o meno d'accordo, trovo che il video sia molto interessante. Sempre al di là delle opinioni, ascoltare Odifreddi è un piacere



Lo dico in piena onestà.
L'ho sentito, e non mi è piaciuto.
Lo dico dopo aver seguito con grande passione per anni un professore di filosofia a me tanto caro, ateo, che però parlava di Dio e della logica senza preconcetti.

L'ho trovato provocatore (non provocatorio, provocatore) e soprattutto politico.
Capisco perfettamente la rabbia nei confronti della chiesa, ma temo che l'astio nei suoi confronti abbia oltremodo invaso in toto il suo pensiero.

Lui vuole essere irrispettoso scientemente, lo dice lui stesso alla fine, salvo poi tirare indietro la mano più volte dicendo che rispetta le posizioni degli altri, cosa non vera. Il rispetto, comunque, viene prima di tutto, perché come si può denigrare una persona perché parla con un roveto, si può anche denigrare una persona che crede nelle alte sfere, nella letteratura rispetto a topolino, semplicemente invitandolo a dimostrare, grazie alla logica delle alte sfere, e solo grazie ad essa, che un bicchiere esiste, e che la sua vita non sia soltanto un'effimera briciola priva di significato all'interno di un caos cosmologico.


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> I sentimenti potrebbero essere benissimo parte dell'evoluzione, sì. Le prime forme di vita sono batteri unicellulari, che non provano sentimenti ne altro. Grazie all'evoluzione si arriva ad esseri viventi più complessi.



Potrebbe essere ma allora anche questo deve essere provato come il fatto che esista un Dio od uno spirito.

Anche pensando in modo scientifico ci sono cose che non vedo poter uscire dall'ambito spirituale come la creazione della vita o appunto i sentimenti.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere ma allora anche questo deve essere provato come il fatto che esista un Dio od uno spirito.
> 
> Anche pensando in modo scientifico ci sono cose che non vedo poter uscire dall'ambito spirituale come la creazione della vita o appunto i sentimenti.


Non vedo il perché. Il discorso è che magari non siamo ancora scientificamente in grado di dare una risposta a qualsiasi domanda, ma ciò non vuol dire automaticamente che esista un qualcosa di spirituale che ci abbia regalato tutto questo. Semplicemente, l'umanità non è ancora in grado di capire tutto. Bisogna evolversi ulteriormente.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che nel vecchio forum, nel circolino del gran caxxaro, ad un certo punto venne fuori una barzelletta che riguardava Dio e gli unicorni. Questo tuo messaggio me lo ha fatto tornare in mente. Esistono gli unicorni?



Ci sono le stesse possibilità che esistano piccoli omini verdi (scienziati che CREDONO, sottolineo CREDONO alla loro esistenza ce ne sono vagonate, salvo poi professarsi atei) come unicorni.
Non vedo perché un alieno debba per forza avere sembianze umanoidi, e non equine con un corno in fronte.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere ma allora *anche questo deve essere provato* come il fatto che esista un Dio od uno spirito.
> 
> Anche pensando in modo scientifico ci sono cose che non vedo poter uscire dall'ambito spirituale come la creazione della vita o appunto i sentimenti.



Guarda che il processo evolutivo è attestato, non è mica una sparata a caso.

Ma pure i sentimenti sono spiegati scientificamente. Sono reazioni che avvengono nel cervello. Dai sù...


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ci sono le stesse possibilità che esistano piccoli omini verdi (scienziati che CREDONO, sottolineo CREDONO alla loro esistenza ce ne sono vagonate, salvo poi professarsi atei) come unicorni.
> Non vedo perché un alieno debba per forza avere sembianze umanoidi, e non equine con un corno in fronte.


Ma infatti, la maggior parte degli scienziati non considera eventuali vite aliene come degli esseri umanoidi. Spesso si parla di forme di vita estremamente semplice, esseri unicellulari...
Chi parla di alieni con braccia, gambe e strani poteri, sono i complottisti. Non scienziati.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, la maggior parte degli scienziati non considera eventuali vite aliene come degli esseri umanoidi. Spesso si parla di forme di vita estremamente semplice, esseri unicellulari...
> Chi parla di alieni con braccia, gambe e strani poteri, sono i complottisti. Non scienziati.



Chi parla di averli visti, certamente.
Chi parla della possibilità che ci siano, no.
Quindi se uno scienziato presuppone che dall'altra parte dell'universo possano esserci esseri senzienti, indipendentemente da colore della pelle e numero degli arti, è uno scienziato, ateo, che viene mosso da scienza e logica.
Chi crede che la vita sia stata generata da un'entità superiore che sfugge alle regole cui siamo abituati a pensare, è un credente.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Chi parla di averli visti, certamente.
> Chi parla della possibilità che ci siano, no.
> Quindi se uno scienziato presuppone che dall'altra parte dell'universo possano esserci esseri senzienti, indipendentemente da colore della pelle e numero degli arti, è uno scienziato, ateo, che viene mosso da scienza e logica.
> Chi crede che la vita sia stata generata da un'entità superiore che sfugge alle regole cui siamo abituati a pensare, è un credente.


Sinceramente, non credo di aver capito quanto hai detto.
Cioè, una cosa tipo chi crede che la vita sia stata generata da un'entità superiore è credente? Grazie ar mazzo, direi


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che il processo evolutivo è attestato, non è mica una sparata a caso.
> 
> Ma pure i sentimenti sono spiegati scientificamente. Sono reazioni che avvengono nel cervello. Dai sù...



il processo evolutivo come corpo fisico magari si, il processo evolutivo che da una scimmia si arriva ad una persona con sentimenti ed una morale non è accertato.

Sentimenti reazioni del cervello? Quindi io amo la mia fidanzata per una reazione del cervello?

E l'origine della vita? L'origine dell'universo? Tutto spiegato dalla scienza?

Uno può crederlo come può credere a qualcos'altro ma siamo entrambi creduloni di cose non dimostrabili.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, non credo di aver capito quanto hai detto.
> Cioè, una cosa tipo chi crede che la vita sia stata generata da un'entità superiore è credente? Grazie ar mazzo, direi



Quel che intendo dire è che chi "suppone" che "possa" esserci vita altrove fa, in fin dei conti, un atto di fede.
Gli scienziati, i matematici, i logici, gli "atei" (diciamo così, visto che spesso vanno a braccetto) maneggiano il concetto di infinito con una pericolosità disarmante. L'universo è infinito. Ok. Quindi è impossibile vederlo e perlustrarlo tutto. Ok. Quindi è possibile che ci sia un "et" qualsiasi svariati milioni di anni luce da plutone? Può essere. Ecco, questo "può essere". 
Dio no. Dio, per uno di questi scienziati (che alla fine fanno un atto di fede, nell'ipotizzare la presenza di qualcosa all'interno di un concetto infinito per definizione) è una barzelletta, spesso.

Io faccio fatica a capire perché, sotto al profilo logico (o quello che uno scienziato "base" sostiene sia logico), può esistere vita a miliardi di km di distanza, senza poterlo verificare in alcun modo, mentre Dio non può esistere.

Io lo posso capire l'odio per la religione. Ma lo posso capire profondamente, visto quello che si è fatto (e purtroppo ancora si fa) in nome della religione. Però temo che questo offuschi di molto la criticità di ognuno, oggigiorno, insieme ad una evoluzione tecnologica superficiale che ci fa veramente credere di "sapere" le cose, di averle a portata di mano e di avere il controllo sulla nostra esistenza.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> il processo evolutivo come corpo fisico magari si, il processo evolutivo che da una scimmia si arriva ad una persona con sentimenti ed una morale non è accertato.
> 
> *Sentimenti reazioni del cervello? Quindi io amo la mia fidanzata per una reazione del cervello?*
> 
> ...



Si. Sono cose semplicissime, a portata di un click. Non è che se non le sai o non vuoi crederci, vuol dire che non sono vere.
Mi ritendo tutt'altro che credulone, anzi.


----------



## de sica (25 Giugno 2015)

Credente.

Dispiace vedere tutti questi atei, me ne aspettavo di meno francamente.
Io non giudico nessuno. Per me ognuno deve essere libero di scegliere la sua strada. Tuttavia sono convinto che le persone che si comportano in una certo modo (dedicarsi agli altri, essere generosi, ect) non possano essere messe sullo stesso piano di assassini, stupratori, delinquenti.. gente che prova gusto nel fare del male


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il perché. Il discorso è che magari non siamo ancora scientificamente in grado di dare una risposta a qualsiasi domanda, ma ciò non vuol dire automaticamente che esista un qualcosa di spirituale che ci abbia regalato tutto questo. Semplicemente, l'umanità non è ancora in grado di capire tutto. Bisogna evolversi ulteriormente.



si ma se c'è lo spiegherà si uscira dalle attuali leggi scientifiche.

peccato che tra massimo 70-100 anni moriremo e per noi finirà tutto e non credo che la scienza c'è lo spiegherà nel frattempo.

per me qualcosa dopo c'è....cosa non lo so.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che il processo evolutivo è attestato, non è mica una sparata a caso.
> 
> Ma pure i sentimenti sono spiegati scientificamente. Sono reazioni che avvengono nel cervello. Dai sù...




Mi ha sempre incuriosito una questione legata alla legge di conservazione della massa applicata a questo genere di situazione.
Studi scientifici hanno recentemente dimostrato che i sentimenti sono delle mere reazioni fisiologiche dettate da processi chimici insiti nel cranio.
Secondo la legge della conservazione della massa, niente si crea, niente si distrugge. Tutto si trasforma e basta. Di fatto, un universo infinito, in realtà sotto al punto di vista della massa è finito, perché non aumenta e non diminuisce.
Pensi sia ragionevole pensare quindi che, sotto al profilo della massa, in realtà i sentimenti non mutano mai, continuando a sussistere in maniera perpetua anche dopo la dipartita di chi li ha generati, solo, sotto diversa forma?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Mi ha sempre incuriosito una questione legata alla legge di conservazione della massa applicata a questo genere di situazione.
> Studi scientifici hanno recentemente dimostrato che i sentimenti sono delle mere reazioni fisiologiche dettate da processi chimici insiti nel cranio.
> Secondo la legge della conservazione della massa, niente si crea, niente si distrugge. Tutto si trasforma e basta. Di fatto, un universo infinito, in realtà sotto al punto di vista della massa è finito, perché non aumenta e non diminuisce.
> *Pensi sia ragionevole pensare quindi che, sotto al profilo della massa, in realtà i sentimenti non mutano mai, continuando a sussistere in maniera perpetua anche dopo la dipartita di chi li ha generati, solo, sotto diversa forma?*



Le reazioni chimiche legate ai sentimenti cessano al momento della morte cerebrale,dopodichè intervengono le reazioni post-mortem trasformare la nostra massa (decomposizione). Credo che questa tua idea,seppur interessante,sia facilmente confutabile.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Mi ha sempre incuriosito una questione legata alla legge di conservazione della massa applicata a questo genere di situazione.
> Studi scientifici hanno recentemente dimostrato che i sentimenti sono delle mere reazioni fisiologiche dettate da processi chimici insiti nel cranio.
> Secondo la legge della conservazione della massa, niente si crea, niente si distrugge. Tutto si trasforma e basta. Di fatto, un universo infinito, in realtà sotto al punto di vista della massa è finito, perché non aumenta e non diminuisce.
> Pensi sia ragionevole pensare quindi che, sotto al profilo della massa, in realtà i sentimenti non mutano mai, continuando a sussistere in maniera perpetua anche dopo la dipartita di chi li ha generati, solo, sotto diversa forma?



Parto dal presupposto che i miei studi di formazione non sono scientifici, quinti potrei dirti scemenze 
Non capisco: in che modo i sentimenti dovrebbero avere massa? Parliamo di reazioni a stimoli, reazioni che non avvengono più nel momento in cui avviene un arresto del sistema nervoso.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quel che intendo dire è che chi "suppone" che "possa" esserci vita altrove fa, in fin dei conti, un atto di fede.
> Gli scienziati, i matematici, i logici, gli "atei" (diciamo così, visto che spesso vanno a braccetto) maneggiano il concetto di infinito con una pericolosità disarmante. L'universo è infinito. Ok. Quindi è impossibile vederlo e perlustrarlo tutto. Ok. Quindi è possibile che ci sia un "et" qualsiasi svariati milioni di anni luce da plutone? Può essere. Ecco, questo "può essere".
> Dio no. Dio, per uno di questi scienziati (che alla fine fanno un atto di fede, nell'ipotizzare la presenza di qualcosa all'interno di un concetto infinito per definizione) è una barzelletta, spesso.
> 
> ...


Io non la vedo così, ma semplicemente come ritenere possibile un certo evento come la nascita della vita. Visto che dell'universo l'uomo non sa ancora nulla, praticamente, non si può escludere che altrove non si siano ripresentate le stesse condizioni che hanno portato la vita sulla Terra.
Questa, per me, non è fede.
Per il resto... boh. Io posso parlare per me. Vedo anche una serie di luoghi comuni e banalità, a dirla tutta. Una cosa tipo "superficiale evoluzione tecnologica" mi lascia basito.
Comunque, l'universo attualmente non è considerato infinito. Sarebbe addirittura in espansione.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le reazioni chimiche legate ai sentimenti cessano al momento della morte cerebrale,dopodichè intervengono le reazioni post-mortem trasformare la nostra massa (decomposizione). Credo che questa tua idea,seppur interessante,sia facilmente confutabile.



Capisco che ci sia il "processo", il problema però è un altro. Diciamo che un sentimento "inizia" e "finisce" sia perché magari si esaurisce durante la vita di una persona (che so, una cotta che passa) sia perché questa muore.
Però gli studi scientifici portano il "processo" del "sentimento" sul piano tangibile, sotto forma di reazione chimica. Se è una reazione chimica, deve avere per forza di cose una massa, dal punto di vista scientifico. Se la massa non si crea e non si distrugge, vuol dire che il sentimento di una persona, sotto forma diversa, non cessa mai. No?
E' sbagliato dire che la polvere di stelle diventa un feto e un sentimento di amore e poi diventa terra e poi vermi ma rimane sempre "tutto"?


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che i miei studi di formazione non sono scientifici, quinti potrei dirti scemenze
> Non capisco: in che modo i sentimenti dovrebbero avere massa? Parliamo di reazioni a stimoli, reazioni che non avvengono più nel momento in cui avviene un arresto del sistema nervoso.



La mia ignoranza mi ha impedito di fare il multiquote, guarda sopra ^^


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo così, ma semplicemente come ritenere possibile un certo evento come la nascita della vita. Visto che dell'universo l'uomo non sa ancora nulla, praticamente, non si può escludere che altrove non si siano ripresentate le stesse condizioni che hanno portato la vita sulla Terra.
> Questa, per me, non è fede.
> Per il resto... boh. Io posso parlare per me. Vedo anche una serie di luoghi comuni e banalità, a dirla tutta. Una cosa tipo "superficiale evoluzione tecnologica" mi lascia basito.



Però non riesco proprio a vedere differenze.

Il processo logico-scientifico sarebbe questo: 

"penso che qualcosa possa esistere, anche se non sono in grado di provarlo scientificamente, e non lo sarò mai"

Non si applica esattamente allo stesso modo a Dio e ad una forma di vita aliena, in considerazione del fatto che l'universo è infinito?


Non ho capito la parte sui luoghi comuni, in tutta sincerità 

Certo che l'evoluzione tecnologica del nostro tempo, per le masse, è superficiale. Internet è uno strumento di disinformazione clamoroso, ed è alla portata di miliardi di persone.
Una volta le masse erano indottrinate "a forza" dalla religione. Oggi io non vedo grande differenza, con wikipedia. Ti sembrerà un paragone azzardato, ma quante persone conosci che si pongono una domanda, a qualsiasi livello, leggono una ventina di righe online, e pensano di conoscere la risposta, non interrogandosi oltre? Non è "fede" questo? Andare avanti senza fare nessun genere di critica a quello che può aver scritto un qualsiasi ragazzino in rete? Conosci veramente tante persone che fanno tanta analisi per "sapere" le cose?
Ci sono filosofi, teologi, pensatori che ci hanno lasciato LA VITA senza trovare una risposta a determinati quesiti, e oggi uno con un libro di 200 pagine in mano che si legge in un mese (se si vuole "approfondire", se no anche meno), pensa di avere delle risposte. O, ancora peggio, legge due cose su internet, o ascolta il pensatore tal dei tali formulare due concetti, e pensa di avere le risposte.
Siamo la generazione con il più grande complesso del controllo (e contemporaneo superficiale senso di averlo) che sia mai esistita, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo così, ma semplicemente come ritenere possibile un certo evento come la nascita della vita. Visto che dell'universo l'uomo non sa ancora nulla, praticamente, non si può escludere che altrove non si siano ripresentate le stesse condizioni che hanno portato la vita sulla Terra.
> Questa, per me, non è fede.
> Per il resto... boh. Io posso parlare per me. Vedo anche una serie di luoghi comuni e banalità, a dirla tutta. Una cosa tipo "superficiale evoluzione tecnologica" mi lascia basito.
> Comunque, l'universo attualmente non è considerato infinito. Sarebbe addirittura in espansione.



Ecco questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito.
Che io sappia (ma forse è stato un insegnamento un po' naif, non ho mai approfondito a sufficienza la cosa, e me ne dispiaccio)

a) L'universo è infinito
b) l'universo è in espansione (l'avevo sentita anche io in effetti)
c) la massa deve essere sempre uguale (per la legge della conservazione)

Ora, a meno che il concetto di "espansione" sia semplicemente indicato per dire che i gli astri si stanno semplicemente allontanando dal "centro" dell'universo (ammesso che possa esister un centro), solo a me pare che cozzino, queste tre cose insieme?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A livello logico è impossibile dimostrare l'inesistenza di ogni cosa



Direi che hai parzialmente ragione, tuttavia ad alcune affermazioni si può rispondere con certezza dimostrando l'evidenza, in questo caso no. 
Questa domanda non troverà mai risposta, per il semplice fatto che il concetto di "Dio" è un pensiero umano, ed essendo l'uomo un essere imperfetto non potrà mai cogliere l'esistenza di un qualcosa che invece al contrario rappresenta la perfezione. 
A questo punto però potrebbe sorgere spontanea la domanda: L'uomo ha teorizzato l'esistenza di un essere perfetto secondo i propri canoni e limiti, possiamo quindi tranquillamente affermare che si tratta di una teoria sbagliata in partenza in quanto l'imperfetto non può teorizzare la perfezione? Si. Ed è questa la proposizione che potrebbe essere seriamente utilizzata da chi sostiene l'inesistenza di un essere superiore.
In conclusione, vista la natura imperfetta dell'uomo, si può propendere per la visione "atea". Restiamo tuttavia nel campo delle ipotesi, perché come ho precedentemente affermato, non abbiamo nessuna prova a conferma di ciò.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Direi che hai parzialmente ragione, tuttavia ad alcune affermazioni si può rispondere con certezza dimostrando l'evidenza, in questo caso no.
> Questa domanda non troverà mai risposta, per il semplice fatto che il concetto di "Dio" è un pensiero umano, ed essendo l'uomo un essere imperfetto non potrà mai cogliere l'esistenza di un qualcosa che invece al contrario rappresenta la perfezione.
> A questo punto però potrebbe sorgere spontanea la domanda: L'uomo ha teorizzato l'esistenza di un essere perfetto secondo i propri canoni e limiti, possiamo quindi tranquillamente affermare che si tratta di una teoria sbagliata in partenza in quanto l'imperfetto non può teorizzare la perfezione? Si. Ed è questa la proposizione che potrebbe essere seriamente utilizzata da chi sostiene l'inesistenza di un essere superiore.
> In conclusione, vista la natura imperfetta dell'uomo, si può propendere per la visione "atea". Restiamo tuttavia nel campo delle ipotesi, perché come ho precedentemente affermato, non abbiamo nessuna prova a conferma di ciò.



Cosa vuol dire "evidente"? Evidente ai sensi umani?

E poi, l'uomo può o non può "maneggiare" cose che vanno oltre la sua percezione, sia fisica che logica? Il pi greco è matematicamente infinito, nel senso che nessun uomo potrà mai dire quale che sia l'ultimo numero che lo compone. Quindi il pi greco non esiste, seguendo questo filo di pensiero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Capisco che ci sia il "processo", il problema però è un altro. Diciamo che un sentimento "inizia" e "finisce" sia perché magari si esaurisce durante la vita di una persona (che so, una cotta che passa) sia perché questa muore.
> Però gli studi scientifici portano il "processo" del "sentimento" sul piano tangibile, sotto forma di reazione chimica. Se è una reazione chimica, deve avere per forza di cose una massa, dal punto di vista scientifico. Se la massa non si crea e non si distrugge, vuol dire che il sentimento di una persona, sotto forma diversa, non cessa mai. No?
> E' sbagliato dire che la polvere di stelle diventa un feto e un sentimento di amore e poi diventa terra e poi vermi ma rimane sempre "tutto"?



Sono le sostanze chimiche rimangono e si trasformano,la reazione nota come "sentimento" cessa di esistere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

L'unica cosa più triste di chi crede ad una religione è chi non crede in niente..ancora più triste però è la posizione di chi nemmeno si interroga sul problema per il semplice motivo che non può trovare una risposta razionale..

L'istinto a credere/interrogarsi è innato nell'uomo da sempre, dai tempi delle caverne fino alle civiltà più evolute...non a caso siamo l'unico animale munito di sufficiente intelligenza da arrivare ad interrogarsi su questioni trascendentali. Credo già solo questo dimostri che esiste "altro" che va oltre la nostra comprensione..o davvero qualcuno pensa che in nemmeno 3 milioni di anni una scimmia sia diventata l'uomo moderno? ma soprattutto che in 200mila anni si sia passati dalla clava a maneggiare la genetica?

Metto credente, benché il mio credo non sia legato a nessun dogma preciso


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono le sostanze chimiche rimangono e si trasformano,la reazione nota come "sentimento" cessa di esistere.



Me lo puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Me lo puoi spiegare meglio?



Cosa intendi per sentimento?..se ti fai male senti dolore, poi passa..il sentimento dolore è "sparito" perché è sparita al causa che lo procurava..quando si muore non disponendo più di alcuno strumento (il cervello) per ricevere ed interpretare gli stimoli che ricevi semplicemente non li provi più..un cadavere non sente male se lo bruci (per quanto ne sappiamo)..


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per sentimento?..se ti fai male senti dolore, poi passa..il sentimento dolore è "sparito" perché è sparita al causa che lo procurava..quando si muore non disponendo più di alcuno strumento (il cervello) per ricevere ed interpretare gli stimoli che ricevi semplicemente non li provi più..un cadavere non sente male se lo bruci (per quanto ne sappiamo)..



Scientificamente (perdonatemi se sbaglio, magari dico una castroneria) nell'universo fisico tutto è massa.
Gli studi hanno indicato che i sentimenti sono in realtà reazioni chimiche. Fisiche. Tangibili e misurabili. Quindi massa.
Il principio di conservazione della massa ci dice che nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge. La massa rimane, semplicemente, muta.
Quindi si può dire che un sentimento esiste per sempre, sotto altre forme? Un lumaca diventa amore e poi bresaola, e poi terra e poi fuoco e poi polvere di stelle, rimanendo parte del tutto?

Qui è da dove siamo partiti, ma mi pare che Zazà abbia formulato un pensiero diverso che non ho capito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Scientificamente (perdonatemi se sbaglio, magari dico una castroneria) nell'universo fisico tutto è massa.
> Gli studi hanno indicato che i sentimenti sono in realtà reazioni chimiche. Fisiche. Tangibili e misurabili. Quindi massa.
> Il principio di conservazione della massa ci dice che nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge. La massa rimane, semplicemente, muta.
> Quindi si può dire che un sentimento esiste per sempre, sotto altre forme? Un lumaca diventa amore e poi bresaola, e poi terra e poi fuoco e poi polvere di stelle, rimanendo parte del tutto?
> ...



Conservazione della massa non vuol dire conservazione di ogni caratteristica specifica...sinceramente fatico davvero a capire cosa vuoi dire...oltretutto sta definizione di sentimento=massa non l'ho mai sentita..il tuo ragionamento è come pensare che quando getti via un hard.disk che si decompone nella spazzatura oltre a disperdersi le sostanze che lo compongono materialmente, si disperdano e si mescolino con l'ambiente i file che c'erano scritti al suo interno..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa più triste di chi crede ad una religione è chi non crede in niente..ancora più triste però è la posizione di chi nemmeno si interroga sul problema per il semplice motivo che non può trovare una risposta razionale..
> 
> L'istinto a credere/interrogarsi è innato nell'uomo da sempre, dai tempi delle caverne fino alle civiltà più evolute...non a caso siamo l'unico animale munito di sufficiente intelligenza da arrivare ad interrogarsi su questioni trascendentali. Credo già solo questo dimostri che esiste "altro" che va oltre la nostra comprensione..o davvero qualcuno pensa che in nemmeno 3 milioni di anni una scimmia sia diventata l'uomo moderno? ma soprattutto che in 200mila anni si sia passati dalla clava a maneggiare la genetica?
> 
> Metto credente, benché il mio credo non sia legato a nessun dogma preciso



Stai facendo un po' di confusione. Chi non crede non significa che non si chieda niente sulle grandi domandi e questioni della vita, dell'universto, eccetera. Semplicemente, attualmente non c'è una risposta razionale per alcune cose.
Mi sembra più triste, sinceramente, chi non riesce a spiegarsi una cosa e adduce spiegazioni mistiche.

Poi il binomio che hai usato credere/interrogarsi penso contenga due parole che sono lontane anni luce


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire "evidente"? Evidente ai sensi umani?
> 
> E poi, l'uomo può o non può "maneggiare" cose che vanno oltre la sua percezione, sia fisica che logica? Il pi greco è matematicamente infinito, nel senso che nessun uomo potrà mai dire quale che sia l'ultimo numero che lo compone. Quindi il pi greco non esiste, seguendo questo filo di pensiero?



Ovviamente evidente ai sensi umani, che non sono perfetti. Proprio per questo ritengo che sia impossibile rispondere alla domanda: "Esiste un Dio o no?"


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stai facendo un po' di confusione. *Chi non crede non significa che non si chieda niente sulle grandi domandi e questioni della vita, dell'universto, eccetera*. Semplicemente, attualmente non c'è una risposta razionale per alcune cose.
> Mi sembra più triste, sinceramente, chi non riesce a spiegarsi una cosa e adduce spiegazioni mistiche.
> 
> Poi il binomio che hai usato credere/interrogarsi penso contenga due parole che sono lontane anni luce



Infatti ho detto che chi non crede in nulla è triste, chi nemmeno si interroga è ancora peggio non sono la stessa persona...
Non ho usato quel binomio intendendolo come sinonimo ma intendendo due predisposizioni che l'uomo ha di interrogarsi su ciò che non comprende e di credere in qualcosa che non riesce a spiegarsi...oggi ahimè è dura parlare di certe cose perché come uno si definisce credente la persona media lo deride immaginando un babbeo che si mette in bocca una particola dicendo "Amen"

Spiegazioni mistiche erano considerate anche le ipotesi in ambito scientifico che si muovevano secoli fa..quando una cosa non si può comprendere uno può solo provare a darsi una spiegazione..

Non è una credenza mistica pensare che un giorno di molti miliardi anni fa improvvisamente la materia inanimata abbia dato origine alla vita?
Credere nel Big Bang non è irrazionale?


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto che chi non crede in nulla è triste, chi nemmeno si interroga è ancora peggio non sono la stessa persona...
> Non ho usato quel binomio intendendolo come sinonimo ma intendendo due predisposizioni che l'uomo ha di interrogarsi su ciò che non comprende e di credere in qualcosa che non riesce a spiegarsi...oggi ahimè è dura parlare di certe cose perché come uno si definisce credente la persona media lo deride immaginando un babbeo che si mette in bocca una particola dicendo "Amen"
> 
> Spiegazioni mistiche erano considerate anche le ipotesi in ambito scientifico che si muovevano secoli fa..quando una cosa non si può comprendere uno può solo provare a darsi una spiegazione..
> ...



bravo, hai spiegato meglio quello che intendevo io. 

x me credere ad un qualcosa di spirituale in base alle probabilità è più razionale di credere ad un esplosione casuale che ha dato via alla vita.

per quanto riguarda i sentimenti, ok al dolore come risposta del cervello.

ma l'amore, persino l'amicizia vera non ditemi che è una reazione chimica del cervello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Me lo puoi spiegare meglio?



Le sostanze chimiche che interagiscono tra loro generando sentimenti cessano di "funzionare" con la morte (il cervello smette di ricevere ed interpretare stimoli).
Se hai delle uova (sostanze chimiche) e vuoi farti delle uova strapazzate (sentimenti) ti serve il fornello (cervello). Una volta che il fornello esaurisce il gas ti rimangono solo le uova,che non potendo essere utilizzate cominciano a marcire. Niente più uova strapazzate.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto che chi non crede in nulla è triste, chi nemmeno si interroga è ancora peggio non sono la stessa persona...
> Non ho usato quel binomio intendendolo come sinonimo ma intendendo due predisposizioni che l'uomo ha di interrogarsi su ciò che non comprende e di credere in qualcosa che non riesce a spiegarsi...oggi ahimè è dura parlare di certe cose perché come uno si definisce credente la persona media lo deride immaginando un babbeo che si mette in bocca una particola dicendo "Amen"
> 
> Spiegazioni mistiche erano considerate anche le ipotesi in ambito scientifico che si muovevano secoli fa..quando una cosa non si può comprendere uno può solo provare a darsi una spiegazione..
> ...



Irrazionale? E perchè mai? E' una teoria che è provata tramite osservazioni. Non ero un cima in geografia astronomica, ma ricordo ad esempio le leggi di Hubble e altre osservazioni.
Stiamo parlando di una teoria avvalorata da studi di scienziati che sono durati e durano tutt'ora anni e anni, non è mica una cosa che si sono inventati perchè non sapevano con cosa uscirsene.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> bravo, hai spiegato meglio quello che intendevo io.
> 
> x me credere ad un qualcosa di spirituale in base alle probabilità è più razionale di credere ad un esplosione casuale che ha dato via alla vita.
> 
> ...



Amore, amicizia non sono altre che emozioni, appunto reazioni. Avviene tutto tramite ormoni, neurotrasmettitori...


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Conservazione della massa non vuol dire conservazione di ogni caratteristica specifica...sinceramente fatico davvero a capire cosa vuoi dire...oltretutto sta definizione di sentimento=massa non l'ho mai sentita..il tuo ragionamento è come pensare che quando getti via un hard.disk che si decompone nella spazzatura oltre a disperdersi le sostanze che lo compongono materialmente, si disperdano e si mescolino con l'ambiente i file che c'erano scritti al suo interno..



A livello di "massa" è perfettamente quello che intendo.
Cioè, secondo una grandezza fisica misurabile, ogni cosa tangibile è infinita, a livello temporale.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente evidente ai sensi umani, che non sono perfetti. Proprio per questo ritengo che sia impossibile rispondere alla domanda: "Esiste un Dio o no?"



Sotto ad un profilo prettamente logico, non hai ragione, di più.
E' proprio per questo che la logica è limitata. Stalla.

E' il classico momento in cui un robot fonde tipo cartone animato.
Ed è per questo che ritengo personalmente che chi ha descritto i fedeli e gli atei accomunandoli in realtà non ci sia andato per niente lontano.

Se ti trovi ad un punto logico morto e vuoi comunque scegliere, indipendentemente da quale parte prenderai, farai un atto di fede.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le sostanze chimiche che interagiscono tra loro generando sentimenti cessano di "funzionare" con la morte (il cervello smette di ricevere ed interpretare stimoli).
> Se hai delle uova (sostanze chimiche) e vuoi farti delle uova strapazzate (sentimenti) ti serve il fornello (cervello). Una volta che il fornello esaurisce il gas ti rimangono solo le uova,che non potendo essere utilizzate cominciano a marcire. Niente più uova strapazzate.



Ok, ma le uova, in diversa forma, continuano ad esistere per un principio di conservazione della massa, che siano strapazzate o marce.
Il gas di fatto non si esaurisce, cioè, non cessa di esistere, ma si modifica, e la massa complessiva del sistema non aumenta né diminuisce.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ok, ma le uova, in diversa forma, continuano ad esistere per un principio di conservazione della massa, che siano strapazzate o marce.
> Il gas di fatto non si esaurisce, ma si modifica, e la massa complessiva del sistema non aumenta né diminuisce.



Il punto è che si "conservano" le uova *crude*,non quelle strapazzate


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il punto è che si "conservano" le uova *crude*,non quelle strapazzate



Anche perché quelle strapazzate finiscono in fretta XD


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> A livello di "massa" è perfettamente quello che intendo.
> Cioè, secondo una grandezza fisica misurabile, ogni cosa tangibile è infinita, a livello temporale.



Continuo a non capire cosa intendi dire in realtà..ma se i sentimenti come i pensieri avessero una massa ciò contraddirebbe esattamente quello che dici tu perché una persona nel corso della sua vita genera un numero incalcolabile di pensieri e prova un numero incalcolabile di sentimenti..se ognuno di essi avesse una qualche forma di massa significherebbe che l'essere umano produce dal nulla nuova materia..non è così..a meno che non sostieni che i sentimenti siano creati dal cibo che consumiamo (parzialmente vero nel senso che il cervello per funzionare ha bisogno dei nutrimenti che assimila il corpo)..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Irrazionale? E perchè mai? E' una teoria che è provata tramite osservazioni. Non ero un cima in geografia astronomica, ma ricordo ad esempio le leggi di Hubble e altre osservazioni.
> Stiamo parlando di una teoria avvalorata da studi di scienziati che sono durati e durano tutt'ora anni e anni, non è mica una cosa che si sono inventati perchè non sapevano con cosa uscirsene.



è una teoria che non ha basi scientifiche se non quella che l'universo dalle misurazioni fatte risulta in espansione perciò procedendo a ritroso si suppone che se si sta espandendo una volta era più piccolo..
Oltretutto le condizioni di avvio di questa teoria non sono dimostrabili e infatti si dice che il big bang sia un modello di evoluzione dell'universo e non di creazione..perché appunto non c'è modo di spiegare:
1 - Cosa ci fosse al punto t0
2 - Cosa ci fosse prima del punto t0
3 - Cosa ha innescato l'espansione

Come vedi credere nella teoria del Big Bang è semplicemente un modo "moderno" di spiegare qualcosa che non si capisce..una volta si sarebbe detto detto che è stata opera di Dio, oggi si dice che è opera di un'esplosione o di un qualche episodio fisico irripetibile...è lo stesso principio per cui in passato le apparizioni e gli avvistamenti erano di angeli e madonne e da quando l'uomo ha creato l'aereo gli avvistamenti e le apparizioni sono diventate di UFO...


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa intendi dire in realtà..*ma se i sentimenti come i pensieri avessero una massa ciò contraddirebbe esattamente quello che dici tu perché una persona nel corso della sua vita genera un numero incalcolabile di pensieri e prova un numero incalcolabile di sentimenti*..se ognuno di essi avesse una qualche forma di massa significherebbe che l'essere umano produce dal nulla nuova materia..non è così..a meno che non sostieni che i sentimenti siano creati dal cibo che consumiamo (parzialmente vero nel senso che il cervello per funzionare ha bisogno dei nutrimenti che assimila il corpo)..



No è proprio questo il punto.

Se il pensiero è riconducibile alla scienza sotto forma di chimica, allora è materia, è massa.
Se è massa, esiste per sempre, sotto diverse forme. Non scompare mai. Muta e basta.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Irrazionale? E perchè mai? E' una teoria che è provata tramite osservazioni. Non ero un cima in geografia astronomica, ma ricordo ad esempio le leggi di Hubble e altre osservazioni.
> Stiamo parlando di una teoria avvalorata da studi di scienziati che sono durati e durano tutt'ora anni e anni, non è mica una cosa che si sono inventati perchè non sapevano con cosa uscirsene.



E prima del big bang, pare, ci fosse solo gas. Questa almeno è la teoria.
E si ritorna alla conservazione della massa. Quel gas è esistito da sempre e durerà per sempre. Maneggiando peraltro qualcosa che va addirittura al di là del concetto infinito dello spazio, ma addirittura al di fuori del tempo.
E' un modo per dire che siamo tutti eterni in maniera diversa, messa così.

E' un modo scientifico per arrivare a Parmenide. "le vie di ricerca che sole sono da pensare: l'una che "è" e che non è possibile che non sia"

E' un modo ateo nel senso areligioso del termine per arrivare a dire che la morte è un'illusione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No è proprio questo il punto.
> 
> *Se il pensiero è riconducibile alla scienza sotto forma di chimica, allora è materia, è massa*.
> Se è massa, esiste per sempre, sotto diverse forme. Non scompare mai. Muta e basta.



Stai facendo un'enorme confusione..il sentimento non è qualcosa di "materiale"..il fatto che sia determinato da una reazione chimica non signfica nulla..il sentimento è la codifica che fa il cervello di quel segnale chimico ma non è di per sé "reale"..esempio: annuso un fiore e penso "che profumo" si sviluppa una sensazione piacevole, tu fai lo stesso e pensi "non mi piace" si sviluppa una sensazione sgradevole..stesso input diverso sentimento provocato ma la sostanza che ha generato quel sentimento è la stessa...questo dimostra che non è qualcosa di reale ma semplicemente un'interpretazione dello stimolo che cambia a seconda dell'essere vivente che la formula..
Mi sembra un discorso davvero senza senso...anche perché che differenza ci sarebbe tra un sentimento e un banale pensiero che uno fa costantemente?..anche i pensieri allora hanno massa?
Che poi il cervello per creare tutte queste cose consumi energia è un altro discorso..


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stai facendo un'enorme confusione..il sentimento non è qualcosa di "materiale"..il fatto che sia determinato da una reazione chimica non signfica nulla..il sentimento è la codifica che fa il cervello di quel segnale chimico ma non è di per sé "reale"..esempio: annuso un fiore e penso "che profumo" si sviluppa una sensazione piacevole, tu fai lo stesso e pensi "non mi piace" si sviluppa una sensazione sgradevole..stesso input diverso sentimento provocato ma la sostanza che ha generato quel sentimento è la stessa...questo dimostra che non è qualcosa di reale ma semplicemente un'interpretazione dello stimolo che cambia a seconda dell'essere vivente che la formula..
> Mi sembra un discorso davvero senza senso...anche perché che differenza ci sarebbe tra un sentimento e un banale pensiero che uno fa costantemente?..anche i pensieri allora hanno massa?
> Che poi il cervello per creare tutte queste cose consumi energia è un altro discorso..



Se lo si può "ridurre" scientificamente a qualcosa (come pare abbiano fatto) allora deve essere misurato secondo grandezze fisiche.

Altrimenti vuol dire che il pensiero e il sentimento sfuggono alla fisica. Quindi al massimo è possibile dire cosa scatenano a livello fisico in noi, ma non cosa siano in realtà (sotto ad un profilo fisico).

Mi spiace se lo trovi senza senso, a me pare di una logicità disarmante ^^


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2015)

La maggior parte degli atei in realtà sono dei credenti, in quanto tanti nuovi 'credo' si configurano come culti o religioni: veganesimo, comunismo, pacifismo, ambientalismo, hanno tutti i loro fanatici, i loro predicatori, i loro rituali, le loro congreghe.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La maggior parte degli atei in realtà sono dei credenti, in quanto tanti nuovi 'credo' si configurano come culti o religioni: veganesimo, comunismo, pacifismo, ambientalismo, hanno tutti i loro fanatici, i loro predicatori, i loro rituali, le loro congreghe.



Questa è un po' la favoletta che si raccontano alcuni credenti, in realtà le ideologie sono ben lontane dalla religione


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *Se lo si può "ridurre" scientificamente a qualcosa (come pare abbiano fatto) allora deve essere misurato secondo grandezze fisiche.
> *
> Altrimenti vuol dire che il pensiero e il sentimento sfuggono alla fisica. Quindi al massimo è possibile dire cosa scatenano a livello fisico in noi, ma non cosa siano in realtà (sotto ad un profilo fisico).
> 
> Mi spiace se lo trovi senza senso, a me pare di una logicità disarmante ^^



Ma perché quello che "è qualcosa" non è il sentimento in sé ma solo l'elemento chimico che produce quella sensazione...allora vediamo se così mi spiego: io vedo una persona a cui voglio bene e questo avvia una serie di processi chimici che liberano delle sostanze che il mio cervello poi interpreta dandomi la sensazione che sono felice..ma questo sentimento non ha modificato quelle sostanze chimiche di partenza..sono sempre nel mio corpo sotto forma di altri elementi..ma non sono diventate sentimenti..i sentimenti esistono solo nel cervello e qui ritorno all'esempio dell'hard disk (e poi chiudo)..l'hard disk da 2 giga pieno di film ***** o l'hard disk da 2 giga pieno di ricerche scientifiche è fisicamente identico, è composto dagli stessi elementi..quello che c'è dentro non ha peso fisico diverso, è solo un codice, e i sentimenti sono pure loro codici...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è un po' la favoletta che si raccontano alcuni credenti, in realtà le ideologie sono ben lontane dalla religione



Parallelamente allora la critica alla religione sono favolette chi si raccontano gli atei.

L'ideologia si traduce in pratica come religione, come detto prima. Gli atei misconoscono gli Dei, non ci credono, ma per necessità spirituale diventano dei credenti, in qualcosa in cui appunto credono; diventando attivisti fanatici, predicatori, officianti, hanno una propria dottrina e pure hanno il proprio reliquiarum.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché quello che "è qualcosa" non è il sentimento in sé ma solo l'elemento chimico che produce quella sensazione...allora vediamo se così mi spiego: io vedo una persona a cui voglio bene e questo avvia una serie di processi chimici che liberano delle sostanze che il mio cervello poi interpreta dandomi la sensazione che sono felice..ma questo sentimento non ha modificato quelle sostanze chimiche di partenza..sono sempre nel mio corpo sotto forma di altri elementi..ma non sono diventate sentimenti..i sentimenti esistono solo nel cervello e qui ritorno all'esempio dell'hard disk (e poi chiudo)..l'hard disk da 2 giga pieno di film ***** o l'hard disk da 2 giga pieno di ricerche scientifiche è fisicamente identico, è composto dagli stessi elementi..quello che c'è dentro non ha peso fisico diverso, è solo un codice, e i sentimenti sono pure loro codici...



Se però affrontiamo il problema in questo modo un sentimento non è chimica.
Non è codificato (per usare il termine di riferimento).
Hanno fatto degli esperimenti. Hanno visto quale sia la situazione di partenza, quella durante il pensiero, e quella post. A livello fisico.
Ma allora non hanno dimostrato che cosa sia il pensiero.
Hanno visto cosa muove a livello fisico, ma, sempre seguendo il discorso esposto in questi termini, il pensiero fisico non è, quindi non possono averlo definito scientificamente, non potendolo misurare.

Tra l'altro mi sono sempre chiesto: ma è il pensiero che muove "prima" le sostanze chimiche, o sono le sostanze chimiche che muovono "prima" il pensiero? Come possono dirlo? Mettono una foto davanti ad un soggetto e quello prova un'emozione, e sullo schermo si illuminano zone del cervello.
Ma è una questione di meno di un millesimo di secondo. una frazione impercettibile. Cosa viene prima, il pensiero o la luce sul monitor?


----------



## Carlo (25 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli atei misconoscono gli Dei, non ci credono,


I credenti misconoscono fortemente tutti gli Dei, meno uno, il loro.
Un po' come i nazionalisti. La loro nazione è la migliore per il solo fatto di esservi nati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Specifico che non é una critica. Tutti questi atei ci sono da manco 10 anni, quindi, da quando c'è stata la crisi della chiesa con mille scandali che ancora continuano a venire fuori. Questo secondo me significa molto.


----------



## Doctore (25 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa è un po' la favoletta che si raccontano alcuni credenti, in realtà le ideologie sono ben lontane dalla religione



l ideologia è una religione.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l ideologia è una religione.



un'ideologia può essere anche religiosa, ma è nella sua definizione generale un complesso di idee.


Comunque dopo 20 pagine di cui al 90% di off topic, direi che sarebbe ancora ora di chiudere il topic, dato che stiamo intasando la sezione


----------

